# אפשר לפתוח את עונת הקרדיטים?



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

אפשר לפתוח את עונת הקרדיטים? 
אל דאגה אני לא באמת מחכה לתשובות,
מזהירה מראש שאני אחת החופרות...
יאללה אני מתחילה!


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

הגיע הזמן להכיר קצת יותר לעומק - מי אנחנו 
חיים אוטוטו 32 וסיוון אוטוטו 30.
ביחד כבר קרוב לשבע שנים.
אני, צלמת שחולמת לעסוק באומנות שלי אבל נכון לכרגע מתפרנסת מצילום מסחרי, בעיקר משפחות ילדים וגם זוגות.
חייה ונושמת צילום מאוהבת בעולם האנאלוגי ויכולה להתפלצן על כל תמונה שעות.
הוא, טוב הוא צ'אנדלר, או לפחות זה הדבר הראשון שאני עונה כששואלים אותי מה הוא עושה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, אבל בוא נגיד שזה סוג של הייטק רק כדי לסגור את הפינה. 
הכרנו כשעבדנו ביחד במסעדה בהרצליה פיתוח, המצחיק הוא שאני בדיוק חזרתי מתקופה נוראית בלונדון והייתי אחרי פרידה מהחבר הקודם, ואחת החברות הכי טובות שלי שגם עבדה באותה המסעדה "שידכה" בנינו כי היא חשבה שאני צריכה משהו שיגרום לי להפסיק לחשוב על האקס.
ואכן זה התחיל כמשהו הכי סתמי שיש, לא היה לי שום עניין בקשר רציני.
ומסתם חצי שנה זה הפך לסתם שנה... ופתאום גם קולטים שכבר יש רגשות, ואז חושבים יותר לעומק ומבינים שואוו זה זה.
אחרי זוגיות של שנתיים פלוס עברנו לגור ביחד.
אנחנו מגדלים שטיח עם רגליים, יש כאלה שאומרים שהוא סוג של כלב אבל אני עדיין טוענת שהוא שטיח, וכן לשטיח יש שם קוראים לו איינשטיין.
בנוסף יש לנו זוג פחתולים זכר ונקבה שעונים לשמות חתול וחתולה בהתאמה.


----------



## NetaSher (22/5/12)

איזה כיף!!! 
מתחילה לקרוא, קרעת אותי עם צ'אנדלר


----------



## חדשים בעסק (22/5/12)

"טוב, הוא צ'אנדלר...."
הרגת אותי כי בדיוק ראיתי פרק של חברים סביב הנושא הזה...ענק.


----------



## Pixelss (24/5/12)

אמיתי לגמרי זאת התשובה הקבועה שלי לשאלה הזאת


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

OMG קיבלתי טבעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - ההצעה 
אני אתחיל דווקא מהסוף.
חזרנו לארץ אחרי כמעט חודש בגואה ופשוט לא הפסקתי לשמוע את השאלה "נו תספרי איך הוא הציע?", ובכל פעם מחדש לא ממש ידעתי מה להגיד ויצא שתמיד מילמלתי "לא יודעת הוא שאל אם אני רוצה להיות אישתו".
כמובן שתמיד יש את אלה שמתעקשים יותר ולוחצים לתת פרטים, ואותי כל המצב הזה מאוד הביך.
כי מה אני אגיד להם? הרי כבר סיפרתי איפה היינו ובאיזה "תפאורה" הוא הציע, אבל להתחיל לשחזר מילה במילה את אחד הרגעים האינטימים בזוגיות שלנו היה כמעט כמו להכניס מישהו איתנו למיטה.

דיבורים על עתיד משותף כבר היו הרבה קודם, לשנינו היה מאוד ברור לאן הקשר הולך.
עצם העובדה שכשפתחתי את העסק הוא החזיק את שנינו ותמך בי לאורך כל הדרך היה לי יותר משמעתי מחתונה.
אבל ההורים (שלו) לחצו, וסבתא שלו כבר התחילה עם הדרמות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז שנינו ידענו שזה מתקרב.
אבל לא היה לי שום מושג שטבעת זה חלק מהחבילה.
אני לא הולכת הרבה עם תכשיטים וטבעות בכלל לא, צריך דיי הרבה אומץ כדי לקנות לי משהו לבד (אלא אם כן זה קשור לצילום אומנות או ספרים).

יש לי שתי חברות ילדות, שהן החברות הכי טובות שלי ובאופן מאוד מפתיע שתיהן צורפות.
הגאון שלי פנה לאחת מהן ללא ידיעתי וביחד הם החליטו איזה טבעת להכין לי.

כמו שכבר אמרתי בפורום בעבר, אנחנו משתדלים כל שנה לטוס לטייל, זאת אחת האהבות הכי גדולות שלנו וכשהוא אמר לי שיש כרטיסי טיסה יחסית זולים לגואה זה היה לי הכי טבעי שיש.
אני שכבר הייתי בגואה בסיבוב הראשון שלי בהודו לפני שמונה שנים התרגשתי מאוד לחזור לשם, כמובן שגואה התפתחה, מסתבר ששמונה שנים גם במושגים של הודו זה מספיק זמן להתפתח, והרבה ממה שזכרתי השתנה.
כל הטיול חיכיתי לרגע שנגיע לחוף שנקרא אגונדה, חוף שהיה זכור לי מהטיול הראשון כחוף הכי בתולי שראיתי בכל גואה, רצועת חוף של שני קילומטר שאין בה כלום ממש כלום בקצה אחד היה גסטהאוס עם מסעדה ובקצה השני 4 בקתות.
ואכן סידרנו את לוח הזמנים שלנו ככה שלחוף הזה נגיע לקראת סוף הטיול ונבלה שם את החמישה ימים האחרונים של הטיול.
הגענו לאגונדה וגיליתי שחלומות לחוד ומציאות לחוד, החוף הבתולי שזכרתי הפך לחוף המוני מלא מקומות לינה מסעדות וחנויות.
זרקנו את התיקים בחדר הראשון הפנוי שמצאנו (והעלוב ראוי לציין) ויצאנו לסיבוב באזור.
כבר התחיל לרדת הערב והרעב נתן אותותיו אז סיכמנו שלנלך עד לקצה ובדרך חזרה לחדר נשב לאכול משהו.
כמעט הגענו לקצה של הרצועת חוף כשראינו אתר בנייה שהיה נראה מאוד מאוד מושקע וכבר לקראת סיום אז החלטנו להציץ.
כשנכנסו נתקלנו בבעלים ששמח מאוד לעשות לנו סיור וסיפר לנו שהם ממש בשלבי סיום של הבקתות האחרונות.
מה אני אגיד לכם, גואה כזאת אני לא הכרתי, בקתות גדולות מרווחות ממש על קו המים דיקדוק בעיצוב והשקעה בפרטים.
אפילו שהיה ממש חשוך כבר היה ניתן לראות את הניצוץ שהיה לי בעיניים.
בן זוגי היקר הלך לדבר רגע עם הבעלים וחזר עם הבשורה שמחר אנחנו נכנסים לאחת הבקתות שעל קו המים עד לסוף הטיול, YAY.
אני מצרפת לינק של סירטון שעשה בחור שהתארח בבקתה זהה לבקתה שלנו.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NshdNygooA8
אלו היו ארבעה ימים קסומים! היינו הראשונים להתארח במתחם ונהננו מכל רגע.
בלילה האחרון ישבנו במרפסת כמו בכל ערב ותוך כדי שיחה בן הזוג שלי קם רגע ולחדר וחזר עם טבעת.
נתחיל מזה שאמרתי כן! ברור שאני אגיד כן!
ועכשיו מילה על הטבעת - התברכתי וזכיתי בחברה מדהימה שאין כמותה, אני מאחלת לכל אדם בעולם להכיר לפחות חבר אחד כזה במהלך החיים, אני תמיד אומרת לה שאם הייתי גבר איתה הייתי מתחתנת ושהיא לגמרי אישתי הנשית, אני באמת חושבת שאין אדם בעולם שמכיר אותי כמוהה.
הטבעת עשוייה מזהב בעלת ריקוע מה שעושה אותה קצת פחות מבריקה ונוצצת, בטבעת היא שיבצה שלושה יהלומיים גולמיים ולמי שלא מכיר מאוד קשה לזהות שזה יהלום, טבעת צנועה לא נוצצת והיא יותר יפה ממה שאני יכולתי לדמיין, במילים אחרות הם פשוט יצרו לי את הטבעת שאפילו לא ידעתי שרציתי.

בתמונה אפשר גם לראות את הטבעות חתונה וההזמנה אבל על זה אפרט בהמשך.
המחשבה והידיעה ששני האנשים הכי קרובים לי בעולם יצרו את הטבעת הזאת מרגשת אותי בכל פעם מחדש.


----------



## NetaSher (22/5/12)

וואו נראה ממש כמו תאילנד ולא גואה! 
הייתי שם לפני 11 שנים...
וגם אני מסכימה איתך, קצת לא נעים *שכולם* שואלים פרטים על ההצעה...


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

הפעם אנחנו חייבים להיות מסודרים-מתחילים להניע 
בסדר מתחתנים, את החלק הזה הבנו, אבל עכשיו צריך להתחיל להניע דברים או כמו שאני אומרת "תיכנסי כבר לאוטו וניסע".
לפני הכל היה לשנינו חשוב מאוד לעשות תיאום ציפיות בנינו, להגדיר מה חשוב לנו ואיך אנחנו רואים את הדברים.

עכשיו כמה מילים אישיות שאת חלקן כבר אמרתי בפורום בעבר, מעולם לא רציתי להתחתן, המעמד מביך אותי, לא צריכה או רוצה הצהרת אהבה בפומבי, גם בפן הדתי אין לי צורך (כמובן שאין לי כוונה לפגוע אני מדברת רק על עצמי), באמת שהייתי מוכנה לא להתחתן, או לעשות משהו ממש ממש ממש צנוע.
אבל החתונה היא לא רק בשבילנו, בן זוגי הוא בן יחיד, ההורים שלו וסבתא שלו חלמו על הרגע הזה כנראה עוד מלפני שאני נולדתי בכלל.
ניסתי לגשש ולבדוק אם הם מוכנים לאירוע קטן, או אולי אם אפשר חתונה רפורמית (מאוד קשה לי עם נושא הדת בהקשר של חתונה), אבל מהר מאוד הבנתי שהם רוצים משהו ממש אחר.

התיישבנו שנינו לדבר כי היה ברור שיש פערים גדולים בין הרצונות שלנו לרצונות ההורים ואין דבר יותר חשוב מלוודא קודם בשקט בבית מה אנחנו רוצים ביחד.
היה ברור לשנינו שאנחנו לא ממנים את החתונה לבד, לא ממקום רע ולא כדי לעשות דווקא לאף אחד, אם להורים חשוב אירוע בסדר גודל X הם צריכים לעזור.
כל אחד מאיתנו פנה להוריו ושאל כמה כל אחד מתכוון לתת, היינו פתוחים לכל דבר ואמרנו מה שיתנו נסתדר, דבר נוסף שקבענו מראש שלא מספרים לאף צד כמה הצד השני הביא, שכל אחד יביא כמה שהוא רוצה ו/או יכול בלי רגשות אשמה.
לאחר מכן ביקשנו מההורים רשימת מוזמנים מפורטת עד לרמה שביקשנו שאפילו לא ישכחו לרשום את עצמם!.
ועכשיו הגיע השלב הקשה....
כסף
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כסף
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כסף
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, אוי החלק שנינו הכי לא אוהבים בכל הנושא.
תראו המציאות של היום לא קלה, לא נוזל לנו כסף מהכיסים ואני מניחה שכמו כמעט כל חברי הפורום אנחנו עובדים מאוד קשה כדי לממן את עצמנו וחולמים שאולי רק אולי יום אחד נוכל לקנות דירה במדינת ישראל (מרגיש יותר חלום ממציאות אבל מילא).
מצד שני לשנינו היה ברור שלמרות רצונות ההורים אנחנו לא מחפשים "להרוויח" מהחתונה הזאת.
אני מודה ומתוודה, החתונה שלנו הייתה יקרה, יכולנו לחסוך בהמון המון מקומות ובחרנו שלא.
אבל בכמעט כל המקרים המחשבה העיקרית שלנו הייתה האורחים שלנו, לי לא היה חשוב להיות כלה מהממת, ולא היה חשוב לי לדפוק שואו, היה חשוב לי שלאורחים שלי יהיה כיף ונעים.
ההורים קצת פחות אהבו את הגישה שלנו ורצו מאוד שנחסוך כסף כדי שנצא מורווחים מהחתונה - שאגב מתכלחילה היה ברור שנצא עם רווח כי ההורים ממנו את הרוב אבל החתונה לא הייתה מכסה את עצמה ללא מימון ההורים.
אנחנו היינו ועדיין שלמים מאוד עם ההחלטה שלנו.
כשההורים דיברו איתנו על הנושא הסברנו להם שמבחינתנו הם צריכים לקחת את הנושא מראש ואם הם רוצים לשמור חלק מהכסף בצד שפשוט יתנו פחות למימון החתונה.

ולסיכום - לטעמי הדרך הנכונה להתחיל היא לקבוע תקציב, רשימת אורחים, ותיאום ציפיות.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (21/5/12)

על המשפט המסכם שלך-נכון!!


----------



## Discordi (22/5/12)

תאומתי האבודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רק התחלתי לקרוא וכבר מצאתי את עצמי מתחברת מאוד למה שכתבת - בהקשר של האורחים. גם אנחנו החלטנו שהדגש העיקרי שלנו בחתונה יהיה על כך שלאורחים יהיה כיף ולכן בחרנו להשקיע באוכל, במוזיקה ובאלכוהול. 
ממשיכה לקרוא.


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

על אהבה זוגיות ומה שבדרך 
קצת פלצנות על אהבה וזוגיות...
תמיד הייתי בן אדם שפועל על פי רגש, מה שנקרא אמוציונלי.
אהבה הייתה עבורי ערך עליון.
הייתי מסוג הבנות שכשהן אוהבות מישהו הן נלחמות בהכל כדי לנהל איתו זוגיות גם אם זה כנגד כל הסיכויים.
משפטים כמו "האהבה תנצח הכל" " היו כל מה שביססתי עליו זוגיות.

עכשיו למה אני מספרת לכן את זה?
מאוד פשוט, הזוגיות עם הנוכחי ניפצה את כל מה שאהמנתי בו!
פתאום גיליתי שלא צריך להילחם בשביל זוגיות טובה אלא זוגיות טובה היא זאת שנותנת את הכח להילחם בכל השאר.
אם שנים הייתי נלחמת בעולם בכדי שהזוגיות שלי תצליח היום אני נלחמת בעולם בזכות הזוגיות שלי.
לאהבה אין גבול ואין הגבלות, אנחנו יכולים לאהוב אין סוף אנשים וזה לא יבוא אחד על חשבון השני.
אבל לנהל זוגיות לא ניתן עם כל אחד.
אהבה זה רגש מדהים וחשוב אבל לצערי הוא לא מספיק לבדו לחיים משותפים וזוגיות.

בקיצור אם בעבר הייתי מאחלת לחברות הכי טובות שלי למצוא אהבה, היום אני מעדיפה לאחל להן למצוא זוגיות טובה.

אז אני רוצה רגע לאחל לכל בנות ובני הפורום, שהזוגיות שלכם תמיד תהייה תומכת עוזרת, שהיא תמיד מתלא אתכם באנרגיות ורק תגרום לכם לשאוף תמיד יותר גבוהה, וכן שגם תמיד תהייה מלאה באהבה.
ולך אהובי היקר שבטוח אתן לך לקרוא את כל מה שכתבתי פה אני רוצה להגיד תודה, תודה לך על שאתה עושה אותי יותר טובה ממה שחשבתי שאני יכולה, תודה שאתה מאמין בי יותר ממה שחשבתי שקיים, ותודה שאתה אוהב אותי במינונים שיכולים להספיק ליקום כולו, אין מאושרת ממני שזכיתי להכיר אדם כמוך ויותר מזה שאני זוכה לקום לידך כל בוקר וזוכה ללכת לישון לצידך כל לילה.
אוהבת אותך מעמקי נשמתי עד לאין סוף ומעבר לו!


----------



## ני3ו3ות (21/5/12)

מקסים ומרגש לקרוא את זה!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מאחלת לכם שהזוגיות המאושרת והחברות תישאר לתמיד!


----------



## Nooki80 (21/5/12)

כל מילה פנינה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך!
אפשר לומר שאפילו ארבתי לך LOL.
ברשותך אני לא אחכה לסוף אלא אגיב כבר כאן, כי אני מוצאת שאני מסכימה עם כל מילה ומילה שלך, עם התחושות שלך כלפי בן הזוג, עם ההבנה שאהבה (גם עצומה) לבדה לא מספיקה, ועם התחושה שמגיעה כשאת מבינה שמצאת את האדם שביחד איתו את צוות חזק, יציב ואוהב, שביחד יכול לכל מכשול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (אפילו יצא לי חרוז!).


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

נוקי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כבוד הוא לי שארבת לי, אבל לא נעים לי להגיד שאני עשיתי את זה הרבה לפנייך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שולחת לך טונות של אהבה!
את אחת הנדירות!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (21/5/12)

ריגשת ממש! 
ואת צודקת כמובן בכל מילה


----------



## IMphoenix (21/5/12)

מדהימה אחת. 
אתחיל ואומר שזה כאילו אני כתבתי את זה בעצמי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  אני ממש מזדהה ומתחברת עם כל מה שכתבת...

ואת פשוט מקסימה. אשרייך, ואני חושבת שהבחור שלך זכה בבחורה נדירה ומיוחדת. תמשיכו להיות מאושרים, ולעבוד על הזוגיות היפה שלכם.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (22/5/12)

ריגשת ממש, אני מאוד מזדהה עם מה שכתבת


----------



## FalseAngel (23/5/12)

אני מתרגשת. כל מילה בסלע


----------



## טוסטר אובן (24/5/12)

מדהים 
אני אשתדל ללמוד ממה שכתבת על זוגיות, אהבתי את זה מאוד. מאוד מזדהה עם עניין המלחמות הלא פוסקות.

המשפטים האלה שלך עומדים ללוות אותי:
פתאום גיליתי שלא צריך להילחם בשביל זוגיות טובה אלא זוגיות טובה היא זאת שנותנת את הכח להילחם בכל השאר.
אם שנים הייתי נלחמת בעולם בכדי שהזוגיות שלי תצליח היום אני נלחמת בעולם בזכות הזוגיות שלי.

תודה!!! ובהצלחה!


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

מסיבת רווקים/רווקות 
נתחיל בזה שנינו ממש ממש ממש לא מתחברים לקונספט שנהוג במסיבת רווקים/רווקות.
לא רק שאנחנו לא חושבים שבגלל החתונה צריך לעשות משהו קיצוני ולא להפיק חגיגת ענק, כל הקונספט של להפוך את זה למשהו מיני מיותר לחלוטין בעייני.
תסלחו לי על הבוטות לרגע אבל כבר קרוב לשבע שנים שאף אחד מאיתנו לא מזיין אחרים/אחרות (או לפחות ככה אני רוצה להאמין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ככה שממש לא ברור לי למה עכשיו אני צריכה חשפן או סקסולוגית.
אם היה לי חסך מיני כלשהו כראה שהייתי פותרת את זה עוד לפני החתונה.
מה גם שהיה לשנינו מאוד קשה עם זה שהחברים יוציאו עלינו עוד כסף ולכן מראש הקצבנו חלק מתקציב החתונה לנושא מסיבת הרווקים רווקות וכל אחד מאיתנו קיבל תקציב שאותו העביר לחבר האחרי לטובת המסיבה.
אני לא ממש יודעת כמה החברים שלו הוציאו אבל אני יכולה להגיד לכל צד הקצבנו סכום כסף מאוד מכובד לנושא כדי להקל על החברים כמה שיותר השאיפה הייתה שאף אחד מהם לא יוציא יותר מ 100 שקלים על הנושא ורצוי אפילו פחות.
אצלי זה היה מאוד ברור, כל החברות שלי בדיוק באותו הקו מחשבה, וכשהחברה הכי טובה שלי שאלה אותי מה אני רוצה למסיבת הרווקות שלי אמרתי לה שאני רוצה קמפינג!
קמפינג זה דבר שבשגרה בצד שלי של החברה ככה שקשה להגיד שעשינו משהו שונה או מיוחד, אבל מצד שני הקמפינג הספציפי הזה היה הקמפינג המושקע ביותר שהייתי בו ותאמינו לי שהייתי בהרבה.
אני מעתיקה את מה שכתבתי בפורום כשחזרתי מהקמפינג מי שכבר קראה את החלק הזה יכולה פשוט לדלג הלאה.

אני המאושרת באדם!
מסיבת הרווקות:
אני אתחיל בזה שבלילה שבין רביעי לחמישי לא ישנתי דקה, היו לי כל כך הרבה דברים לסגור לפני שאני נוסעת לשלושה ימים (מי שמע על הכלה המשוגעת ששבוע לפני החתונה נוסעת לשלושה ימים של קמפינג מי?) ועוד בין האריזות והסידורים בארבע וחצי לפנות בוקר הייתי צריכה ללכת להביא את אח שלי והמשפחה שלו מהשדה תעופה (שזה YAY ענק בפני עצמו!).
מפה לשם אחרי שבוע מטורף קצת מצאתי את עצמי נוסעת עם 5 חברות מאוד טובות שלי לצפון.
אירגנו שני גיפים, הרבה מוסיקה לדרך, העמסנו המון ציוד ויצאנו, נסענו למגרש הביתי שלנו מקום שאנחנו מכירות עוד מגיל 15 ואיכשהו תמיד חוזרים לשם, הפעם בכלל לא היה ספק שלשם נוסעים.
ומה אני אגיד לכן, כבר 15 שנה שאני עושה שם קמפינג לסרוגין, ואנחנו אנשים שיודעים לעשות קמפינג, אבל הפעם זה באמת היה הקמפינג הכי מושקע ומשודרג שהייתי בו, ולחשוב שאת כל זה אירגנו החברות המדהימות שלי!!
אז מאיפה מתחילים לספר?
אז החברות שלי החליטו שהפעם זה לא סתם קמפינג זה resort והייתה צלייה ענקית, פינת ערסלים (5 ערסלים) פינת אוהלים, איזור מטבח מסודר, בירידה למים הייתה רפסודת עץ שצפה על בקבוקי פלסטיק כדי שנוכל לעשות כלים בנוחות, מלא מחצלות, מזרוני מים, המון המון המון אוכל ועוד יותר הרבה אלכוהול.
אלה היו שלושה ימים של אוכל, אלכוהול, עוד אוכל, עוד הרבה אלכוהול, מים אלכוהול מים ועוד אלכוהול, או במילים אחרות כל מה שרק יכולתי לחלום עליו.
היו שני סירי פוייקה ענקיים ובבוקר הייתה שקשוקה טרייה עם פיתות טריות שהכנו על סאג'.
תאמת בשבוע של לפני הטיול הרבה אנשים הרימו גבה שסיפרתי להם שאני יוצאת לקמפינג בשבוע שלפני החתונה, הרי קמפינג זה כמעט כמו הבטחה לפציעה/חבלה/כוויה או משהו כזה, וכמובן שבצורה אירנות להפליא אכן "נפצעתי" בדרך זו או אחרת (כבר מרחיבה בנושא) אבל היה לי ברור שאני מי שאני, ואם אני אפצע זה לא באמת ישנה כלום, בן זוגי מכיר אותי כבחורה שלא מפחדת להיפצע או להיחבל וככה הוא גם יקבל אותי בחתונה.
וכמובן שבלילה השני של הקמפינג בערב רציתי ללבוש את הפליז הארוך שלי כי התחיל להתחמם ובזמן שהכנסתי את היד לשרוול של הפליז הרגשתי דקירה וצריבה בכף יד שמאל, מסתבר שחיכתה לי שם דבורה, בגלל שהיה חושך לא הצלחנו להוציא את כל העוק. ולצערי היד הזדהמה לי קצת ואתמול בלילה כשחזרנו ביליתי כמה שעות במיון כדי לטפל בזיהום - אבל אל דאגה ליד שלום קצת אי נוחות זמנית אבל כמו שאומרים עד החתונה זה יעבור.

ולעדכון אחרון לגבי היד, עד אתמול העוקץ עוד היה לי בכף היד, לא כאב ולא היה נפוח פשוט היה שם ונראה כמו נקודת חן מוזרה.





=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







תסלחו לי על התמונה הממוחזרת פשוט כל התמונות באייפון אז ואני מתעצלת להעלות אותן למחשב....


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

המממ אני תוהה אם זה שאני לא רואה תמונה 
זה כי זה תפוז או כמו שאומרים אצלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 או שבאמת לא שלחתי את התמונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני אתן לזה רגע והכי הרבה אצרף את התמונה בהמשך.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (21/5/12)

ההתחלה שלך קרעה אותי מצחוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תכל'ס, את צודקת לגמרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואת דעתי באופן כללי על מסיבות רווקות מפוארות כבר הבעתי לא פעם ולא פעמיים. שלך ממש לטעמי. נו, פרט לקטע של לישון בחוץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל זה סתם כי אני מפונקת....


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (22/5/12)

מסיבת רווקות מהממת!! 
וככה  בדיוק מסיבת רווקות צריכה להיות,
כל הכבוד לחברות שלך על האירגון,
לא קל להפתיע  בטיול נחשב "שיגרתי" ולהפוך אותו לכזה מיוחד ומהנה.

אין מילים!


----------



## nino15 (21/5/12)

ב-ר-ו-ר! 
איזה כיף, חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך!!


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

הזמנות 
כשהתחלנו לדבר על הזמנות הבנו שזה הנושא היחידי שלכל אחד מאיתנו היה משהו אחר בראש.
אני לא התחברתי בכלל למה שהוא רצה והוא לא התחבר למה שאני רציתי.
לשנינו היה חשוב שתהייה הזמנה קלאסית יחסית בלי יותר מידי סממנים אישיים (קשה לנו להיות במאכז) ולכן כל נושא התמונה שלנו או ציור לא בא בחשבון.
יש לנו מגוון רחב של אורחים, כמו שאמרתי גם לא מעט מהם גרים בחו"ל.

ישבנו ערב שלם וראינו תמונות של הזמנות באינטרנט, לא היה משנה באיזה שפה רק לקבל רושם של עיצוב.
הבנתי פחות או יותר מה אנחנו לא רוצים וקצת מה אנחנו כן רוצים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ופניתי לחברה טובה שהיא מעצבת גרפית.
עכשיו מילה על עבודה מול חברים ו/או משפחה - אני מאוד מאוד מאוד נגד. אין הרבה אנשים שיודעים להפריד וחבל, לחברה הזאת פניתי לא בשביל שתעשה לי טובה אלא כי ידעתי שאני אוהבת את הסגנון שלה ואני רוצה *לשכור* את שרותיה.
לקח לה בדיוק יומיים כולל כמה תיקונים קטנים לעצב לנו את ההזמנה בדיוק כמו שרצינו, קבענו אני והיא בבית דפוס להדפיס דוגמאות ולבחור נייר, הדפסנו את ההזמנה על 6 ניירות שונים ולאחר מכן אני ובן הזוג בחרנו נייר ספציפי.
בנוסף ביקשתי מהחברה לעצב לנו גם את הכרטיסי הושבה ואת המכתבי תודה לאורחים בכדי שיהיו באותו הקו של ההזמנה ויודפסו ביחד בכדי לחסוך עלויות.

להזמנות רצינו להוסיף טאצ' אישי.
על כל הזמנה הדבקתי נייר דבק תחרה שנקנה בארה"ב אך ניתן לקנות אותו גם באטסי בחנות הזאת:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/WonderlandRoom?section_id=7347752&page=2

בנוסף הזמנתי חותמת מאטסי עם השמות שלנו והתאריך, העיצוב של החותמת זה כמו חותמת של דואר והחתמנו בצד האחורי של כל מעטפה.
החותמת הוזמנה מהחנות הזאת:
https://www.etsy.com/transaction/73825016

קיבלנו המון ביקורות טובות על ההזמנה ותאמת שגם שנינו יצאנו מאוד מרוצים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ככה היה נראה השולחן בסלון לפני שהתחלתי את מלאכת ההדבקה וההחתמה, אפשר לראות על השולחן גם את המכתבי תודה שהדפסנו.
תסלחו לי על איכות הצילום אני צלמת שמתעצלת להוציא את המלצמה שלה כשזה לא לקוח או אומנות.


----------



## hadaragr (22/5/12)

הזמנות מקסימות!


----------



## כלה כלכלה (22/5/12)

הזמנות מיוחדות 
וואו! כל הכבוד ההשקעה בהזמנות. הן נראות מאוד מיוחדות ושונות ממה שרואים בדרך כלל.


----------



## m e i t u l (22/5/12)

הזמנות מאוד יפות! 
נראה מקורי ויוקרתי, מעניין לראות/ לקרוא עוד על מכבתי התודה =)


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

מחר אצלם את מכתבי התודה ואפרט לגביהם.


----------



## Pixelss (24/5/12)

הבטחתי ולכן אקיים 
באיחור קל אומנם,
אבל נו אתן יודעות איך זה העצלות חזקה ממני.

ובכל אופן לגבי המכתבי תודה,
היה לנו מאוד ברור שאנחנו רוצים לשלוח מכתבי תודה לכל מי שאכן הגיע לאירוע,
בחרנו לעשות אותם בצורת גלוייה ובעיצוב עם מוטיבים חוזרים מההזמנה וכרטיסי ההושבה.
מעבר לטקסט המודפס על הגלויה אנחנו מתכוונים להוסיף כמה מילים אישיות לכל אורח - מקווה לסיים את זה בסופ"ש הזה!
כשקראנו את כל הברכות שקיבלנו כתבנו לעצמנו הערות על כל אורח ואורח כדי שלא נשכח מה אנחנו רוצים להגיד בחזרה ובאמת להפוך את זה לאישי כי מבחינתנו זה הכי אישי שיש!

*כבר סיכמנו שאני צלמת עצלנית ובכל מה שקשור לדברים שלי אני מצלמת באייפון (אוי הבושה) - האיכות בהתאם.
** תסלחו לי שבחלק הפנימי של הגלויה צילמתי רק חצי גלויה בחצי השני פשוט יש את הכתובת שלנו ואני חושבת שזה קצת מוגזם לפרסם את זה בפורום.


----------



## BluishSky (24/5/12)

אז את ההערות האישיות 
אתם מוסיפים בחלק אחר, או שהטקסט פה שונה לכל אחד?


----------



## גאיהפיק (22/5/12)

איזה יופי!!!!


----------



## yoli (21/5/12)

קדימה  !!


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

זה הזמן להיות כלה לרגע - השמלה 
אם היו נותנים לי לבחור לבד מה אני רוצה ללבוש אני יכולה להבטיח לכם שזאת לא הייתה שמלת כלה.
לבן אני אוהבת ללבוש רק כשזה בא בצורת גופיית סבא (ויש לי מלא כאלה).
אני אומנם לובשת המון המון שמלות אבל כולן קלילות ונוחות.
אבל אחרי שגיששתי לדעתו של הבן זוג הבנתי שהוא מצפה ממני לשמלת כלה ולא פחות.
למען הסר ספק תחום שמלות הכלה היה תחום שלא רק שלא היה לי צל של מושג מי נגד מי ומה השמות זה גם היה תחום שממש הפחיד אותי, ידעתי שבן הזוג והמשפחה שלו מצפים ממני להיראות כמו כלה ומצד שני לי היה קשה רק עם המחשבה על המילה כלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
יום אחד קרובת משפחה שלא הפסיקה לשאול אם כבר יש לי שימלה וכל פעם קיבלה את התשובה שעוד לא התחלתי לחפש שלחה לי לינק למעצבת שמלות כלה בשם הילה גאון ושאלה לדעתי.
אני מאוד אהבתי את הסגנון ואמרתי לה שיש שם שמלות מאוד יפות וחשבתי שבזה נסגר הסיפור לכרגע.
כשהתחלתי לרחרח כמה עולה שימלה אצל הילה גאון חשכו עייני, מצטערת יפה או לא ממש לא היה בתוכנית שלי להוציא סכום כסף כזה על שמלה, כלה או לא אם הייתי רוצה להשקיע בעצמי כזה סכום כסף ככל הנראה שהייתי מעדיפה לקנות עדשה חדשה למצלמה שלי.
התחלתי לחפש ברשת שמות של מקומות זולים יותר לרכישת שמלה.
אחרי שבוע אותה קרובת משפחה שוב מתקשרת ושואלת אם אני פנויה ביום X בשעה Y, היא אמרה שהיא רוצה שאני אלך למדידה אצל הילה גאון, כשהסברתי לה שזה מחוץ למה שהקצבתי לעצמי ובהרבה היא אמרה שזה בכלל לא שיקול ושהיא ממנת את השמלה.
עכשיו אני לא אשקר זה כיף ונחמד אבל גם קצת לא נעים... לא ממש הייתי במקום שאני יוכלה להגיד לא כי אז אני אפגע בה ואני מכירה אותה ויודעת, מצד שני באמת שאני לא רואה להוציא כזה סכום על בגד.
ישבתי לדבר עם אמא שלי על הנושא, ואחרי שניחתנו את הנושא כמה שאפשר הוחלט שהקרובת משפחה הזאת היא אדם בוגר ואם היא החליטה שזה מה שהיא רוצה אני אקבל ואגיד תודה.

אז קבעתי פגישה להילה גאון ולעוד שלושה מקומות שרשמתי לעצמי כשחיפשתי מקומות עם מחירים יותר שפויים,
הצטיידתי בשתי החברות הכי טובות שלי והתחלנו לפזז ברחבי ת"א.
המקום הראשון שנכנסו אליו היה הסטודיו של הילה גאון וכבר על ההתחלה התרשמנו לטובה טוב נו עם המחירים שהיא לוקחת היא יכולה להשקיע בסטודיו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









המקום מעוצב בטוב צעם עם תא מדידה נוח ומרווח הרבה מראות ואור טוב.
עיון קצר בקטלוגים והתחלתי למדוד.
אני חושבת שמדדתי משהו כמו 4 שמלות שמתוכם סימנתי שתיים שאני והחברות אהבנו קיבלתי הצעת מחיר והשמכנו לדרכנו.

אחרי הילה גאון הלכנו לשימקה,
הסטודיו קטן ונעים וקיבלנו אותנו שתי מוכרות.
בעיקרון היו להם דברים יפים קצת פחות חגיגים ממה שהבן זוג רצה מלכתחילה, המחירים היו יחסית לשוק נוחים וזולים.
שני דברים הפריעו לי בשימקה
1. אופנה זה ממש לא התחום שלי והיה לי מאוד קשה עם כל הנושא "תדמייני" (שאגב זה יחזור עוד בשאר המקומות בהמשך), הפריע לי שבכל שמלה שמדדתי המוכרת הייתה צריכה להיכנס איתי ולמלא אותי בסיכות מכל הכיוונים כדי שזה יראה נומאלי.
יצא שבמקום להכינס ללבוש לצאת להסתכל כל שמלה הייתי צריכה לעמוד בתא מדידה משהו כמו חמש או עשר דקות שיסדרו אותי.
גם לי וגם לחברות שחיכו בחוץ זה היה מתיש ואחרי השמלה השלישית כבר אמרתי שאי ן לי כח למדוד יותר, אבל חשוב לציין שאני לא חובבת קניות בגדים גם ככה ולכן יש לי סף סבלנות די קצר לנושא.
2. בשלב מסויים המוכרות פשוט רבו מולנו, זה אומנם לא היה ריב היסטרי אבל היה לא נעים בכלל, מה גם שהן רבו על איזה חגורה תתאים יותר לשמלה שמדדתי.
בשימקה היתה שמלה אחת שאהבתי אבל ידעתי שבן הזוג והמשפחה שלו פחות יתלהבו אז המשכנו הלאה.
הגענו לפישנדג המוכר קיבל אותנו בחיוך לבבי שאל כמה שאלות והתחלתי למדוד, גם פה היה לי ממש לא קל עם נושא ה"תדמיני" אני מעדיפה למדוד מוצר מוגמר אבל בסה"כ היו שם דברים דיי יפים ואפילו שמלה אחת שממש אהבתי.
המשכנו למקום האחרון שקבעתי לאותו היום ותאמת בדיעבד גם המיותר ביותר, יכול להיות שזאת בכלל הייתי אני כבר שלגמרי מיציתי את הסיבוב שמלות הזה אבל בליליום ממש לא נהנתי.
המוכרת אומנם הייתה מאוד נחמדה אבל לא נתנה שום פרטיות גם כשהיה מדובר בשמלה מאוד פשוטה ללבישה, היה חם בחנות ומחניק כי כנראה שעמדה סגורה כמה ימים, כבר הייתי רעבה ומותשת ופשוט רציתי לסיים את זה מדדתי שתי שמלות ויצאנו החוצה.

כדי לסכם את היום כמו שצריך הזמנתי את שתי החברות שלי לארוחת צהריים מאוחרת, הן הרי לקחו יום חופש שלם עבורי וזה המעט שיכולתי לעשות עבורן.
ישבנו לנו במסעדת אדורה של השף אביב משה לעיסקית צהריים הכי VFM בתל אביב (לפחות לטעמי) והעלנו רשמים מהיום.
כולנו היינו באותה דעה, השמלות של הילה גאון היו הכי יפות והכי איכותיות במקום השני הייתה השמלה שאהבתי בפישנדג.

חזרתי הביתה וקבעתי מדידה נוספת אצל הילה גאון עם הבן זוג, שיאשר ויבחר.
כשמדדתי את השמלה הראשונה ראיתי בעיניים שלו שהוא לא מתלהב במיוחד הוא אמר שהיא יפה אבל פשוטה לו מידי.
כיצאתי מהתא בפעם השנייה עוד לפני שהוא פתח את הפה ידעתי שזאת השמלה, המבט בעיניים שלו היה כל כך נוגה ואוהב שבאותו הרגע הרגשתי ששווה להיות כלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ועכשיו מילה על ההתנהלות מול הסטודיו של הילה גאון:
קראתי ברשת לא מעט ביקורות על הסטודיו של הילה גאון, כמעט כל הביקורות דיברו על איכות מעולה של שמלה אבל יחס לא טוב מצד הילה.
אני אציין שלא נתקלתי ביחס לא טוב בשום שלב, אני מניחה שרוב הבנות שבאות לקנות שמלה רוצות מישהי חמה שתתיחס אליהן טוב ונעים.
אז אצל הילה זה לא היה, מצד שני גם לא היה יחס לא טוב או מעליב, מבחינתי הכל היה עינייני נטו וזה בדיוק מה שהייתי צריכה.
השמלה יצאה בדיוק כמו שרציתי או שפשוט לא היו לי יותר מידי דרישות.
באחת הפעמים הילה יצאה לפני המדידה שלי והגעתי לחינם לסטודיו, יאמר לזכותה של הילה שהיא התקשרה אלי אישית עוד באותו הערב להתנצל ולא סיבנה אותי בתרוצים פשוט אמרה שזאת פדיחה שלה ושהיא מאוד מצטערת וכמובן הציעה פיצוי, היא נשמעה כנה מאוד אז החלטתי להעביר את זה הלאה.
מאז כל המדידות היו בול בזמן! מעולם לא חיכיתי שם סתם, תמיד הכל היה מוכן עוד לפני שהגעתי.
בנוסף יום לפני החתונה בן הזוג שלי אסף את השמלה מהחנות ולא אני ורק בלילה גיליתי שהם שכחו לשים את השל לחופה, בבוקר (בוקר החתונה) התקשרתי לסטודיו של הילה להגיד להם שחסר השל ותוך פחות מחצי שעה שליח כבר הגיע עד אלינו עם השל כולל התנצלות.

ותסלחו לי על התמונות שטות פשוט עוד תראו מלא תמונות שרואים את השמלה בדרך אז אני מרשה לעצמי סתם להשתולל עם התמונות.


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

ועוד אחת ברוח השטות 
הפרצוף הקבוע שלי והסיבה שאני עושה אותו,
אין אני פשוט מתה על הבחורה הזאת! אגב זאת מי שהכינה לי את הטבעת אירוסין וגם את הטבעות נישואין שלנו אבל על זה ארחיב בהמשך.


----------



## IMphoenix (21/5/12)

שמלה יפייפיה, כלה יפייפיה 
ואני אוהבת פרצופי שטות


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (22/5/12)

כמה שאת מדליקה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמונות שטות אלו ה- התמונות,
הכי כיף לראות אותם והן ישר מעלות חיוך על הפנים,
יש לך תמונות מגניבות ביותר!
אני  מראה אותם לחבר וכל שניה אומרת לו  "תלמד" ככה אני רוצה אותך בתמונות


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

סורי על ההפסקה הלא מתוכננת 
הבן זוג חזר מהעבודה ואני יושבת איתו קצת.
אשוב בקרוב.


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

ממשיכה!


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

let's make a man out of you - חליפת חתן. 
משום מה כבר שנים אני מתה לראות אותו בחליפה, אבל לא סתם חליפה אלא משהו עם ניחוח ישן כזה אירופאי קצת, בלי נוצץ ובלי גימיקים,
חליפה יפה עם ווסט טוב.
באמת שידעתי בראש שלי איך אני רוצה שהחליפה תיראה בפרטים מדיוקים כל כך אפילו את השמלה שלי לא יכולתי לתאר לכאלה פרטים.
בכלל תמיד אופנת גברים עשתה לי את זה ולהבדיל מלצאת לקנות בגדים לעצמי אם זה לקנות בגדים לגבר אני תמיד מוכנה ואף פעם לא נמאס לי.
חיפשתי באינטרנט מלא באמת המון, נכנסתי לכל לינק אפשרי ואיכשהו תמיד היה איזה משהו אחד קטן שהפריע לי, זה יכל להתחיל מסוג הבד ויכול להגיע לרמת הכפתור.
כבר כמעט נואשתי, כבר התחלתי לפנטז איך אני משחילה איזה קוויקי לאירופה רק כדי שנוכל לקנות לו חליפה.
כל פעם מחדש התעצבנתי שאין לדעתי מספיק מודעות בארץ לחליפות גברים, אין מודעות לסוגי הגזרות ומלבד סלימפיט ורגיל אין עוד אופציות כמעט.
אין כמעט בדים ארוגים ושלא נדבר בכלל על חולצות עם הכנה לחפתים.
החלטתי שאם לי תופרים שמלה מאפס אין סיבה שבן זוגי לא יזכה גם לחליפה בתפירה אישית ויצאתי למסע חיפושים בעקבות חייט בארץ.
מסתבר שחייטים הם זן נכחד, והמעט חייטים שיש מתעסקים בעיקר בתיקונים, בכתבה ישנה בעיתון הארץ מצאתי איזכור לחייט בשם יוסף ענתבי, חיפוש קל בגוגל ומצאתי מספר טלפון וכתובת יותר מזה לא מצאתי כלום, אפילו לא ביקורת אחת.
ועדיין האינטואיציה דיברה ורק המחשבה שיש סיכוי שאזכה לראות אותו בדיוק בחליפה שאני מדמיינת נתנה לי תקווה.
קבענו פגישה עם החייט לאחד מימי שישי.
הגענו לפגישה וגילינו חנות קטנה עם איש זקן וחביב כשמאחורה ישנו חדרון נוסף ששם מתבצעת כל עבודת התפירה עצמה.
יוסף הסביר לנו איך זה עובד נתן לראות המון ספרים עם גזרות מדד חישב ושלח אותנו לחנות לא רחוקה לבחירת הבדים.
בחרנו בד אחד למכנס והגקט ובד נוסף לווסט, שניהם בדים ארוגים מיובאים מאנגליה בצבע אפור כאשר הבד של הווסט הוא טון אחד יותר מהגוון של המכנס והגקט.
חזרנו ליוסף עם הבחירות שלנו וקיבלנו הצעת מחיר.
כבר באותו היום יוסף לקח מידות ראשוניות ורשם את כל הפרטים, באמת עד לפרט הכי קטן של סוג התפר אורך ועובי דש הגקט, סוג הכיסים הרצוי גזרות ואפילו נתן לנו לבחור ביטנה.
לאחר מכן היו לו שתי מדידות נוספות והחליפה הייתה מוכנה.
מה אני אגיד לכם, זה יוצא הרבה יותר יקר מללכת לקנות חליפה בחנות אבל את התוצאה הזאת אני עוד לא מצאתי בארץ, לא שאין חליפות יפות אבל זה שלרגע ניתנה לי האופציה להחליט הכל ויוסף ביצע ברמה הגובהה ביותר! מבחינתי זה היה מושלם!!!
אני ממליצה על יוסף בחום רב! הוא יושב בנחלת בינימין ואדם זהב, אני רק אגיד משהו חשוב, רצוי מאוד לפנות אליו מוקדם ככל האפשר כי הוא עבוד בצורה מאוד יסודית ואין שום דבר מוכן מראש, דבר שני אחרי שכתבתי עליו כמה פעמים בפורום בעבר הוא סיפר לנו שהגיע אליו כבר כמה חתנים (לפני זה לא היו מגיעים חתנים בכלל וכשאנחנו הגענו הוא ממש התפלא) והוא הגיע למצב שהוא היה צריך לסרב לחתן נוסף שפנה אליו כי הוא לא אוהב לעבוד בעומס! הוא אדם צנוע שמעדיף לעבוד רגוע מאשר להעמיס על עצמו עבודה.

בן זוגי גרף כל כך הרבה מחמאות בחתונה שאני באמת חושבת שהוא קיבל יותר מחמאות ממני, ואני לא הפסקתי להתפעם עד כמה הוא חתיך.
כבר מפרטת בהודעות נוספות על החולצה העניבה והחפתים.


----------



## nino15 (21/5/12)

כלה קולית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קודם כל, החליפה מהממת.
אבל אני חייבת לכתוב שהתמונה הזאת מגניבה לאללה ומשדרת המון חוסר מאמץ וקוליות. כמו שאני אוהבת!


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

מי שמדברת 
אני חושבת שהיו לך את הקרדיטים הכי קולים שיש!
זה שסיימת במיון לדעתי זה אחד הסיפורים החזקים שיש והגישה שבה לקחתם את הדברים היא בדיוק הגישה שאני מאמינה בה!


----------



## nino15 (24/5/12)

אגב, הקרדיטים שלך היו הכי כיפיים ושהכי נהינתי לקרוא פה!
המתנה לאורחים גאונית והכל כל כך יפה ובטוב טעם!

אני חושבת שאם האולם שלנו היה קורס הייתי נכנסת למיני פאניקה. אני מעריצה אותך על הגישה!


----------



## Pixelss (24/5/12)

ואווו 
זאת באחת היתה אחת המחמאות הכי גדולות שקיבלתי בפורום הזה!


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (21/5/12)

חליפה מאוד יפה! 
גם רואים שהבד איכותי, אפילו בתמונות.

לא חשבתי עד עכשיו על הרעיון של לתפור חליפת חתן (או יותר נכון - לא חשבתי שזו בכלל אופציה...). כשאני חושבת על זה עכשיו, נראה לי שזה יכול להיות רעיון ממש טוב אצלנו, כי הבן זוג גבוה מאוד מאוד, ויש לו באופן קבוע בעיה למצוא בגדים (בארץ), כי כשהם מגדילים לכיוון אחד הם מגדילים גם לכיוונים אחרים, והוא רחוק מאוד מלהיות שמן או אפילו מלא, לכן זו חתיכת בעיה...


----------



## ני3ו3ות (21/5/12)

הורסים! 
החליפה שלו והשמלה שלך מהממים!!!


----------



## m e i t u l (22/5/12)

ואוו! 
איזה זוג עם סטייל!


----------



## Natalila (22/5/12)

אתם נראים מהממים יחד


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

חולצה לחתן 
טוב זה היה אחד הפרוייקטים מסתבר.
רצינו חפתים, אבל מסתבר שבארץ ממש לא קל למצוא חולצה עם הכנה לחפתים, והמעט שמצאנו לא ישבו כזה יפה.
איפה לא שאלתי, באמת שעברתי כמה וכמה קניונים (ואני שונאת קניונים) ושאלתי חנות חנות.
צילצלתי לכל כך הרבה חנויות/מפעלים חיפשתי באינטרנט מידע, באמת היה מייאש ממש, אפשר לחשוב מה ביקשתי חולצה לבנה מכופתרת יפה מבד נושם עם הכנה לחפתים.
בסופו של דבר התייאשנו וקנינו ברוברטו בקניון עזריאלי חולצה כזאת, החולצה הייתה ממש יפה והבד היה מאוד נעים, אבל הבעיה הייתה שהשרוולים היו קצת ארוכים ורחבים מידי, מידה קטנה יותר לא התאימה בהיקף החזה.
התנחמנו בזה שעם הגקט כמעט ולא יראו את החלק הרחב של השרוולים ושבריקודים הוא גם ככה יעבור לחולצה קצרה.

יום אחד שבזמן שיצאנו למסע חיפוש אחר נעליים עבורו נכנסו לחנות חדשה שלא ראיתי מעולם בעזריאלי בשם אנריקו קברי (אולי היא לא חדשה אבל אני לא חזקה בתחום), בכל מקרה החנות לא הכי בסגנון שלנו יש בה הרבה נוצצים וגימיקים אבל לשאול אף פעם לא מזיק.
אז לא רק שהייתה להם את החולצה המושלמת! גם מצאנו עניבה שממש אהבנו והתאימה בול לצבעים שרצינו (גוונים של אפור עם נגיעות של ורוד רך שיתאים לאיפור שלי).
וכמעט כמעט כמעט זכיתי לראות את בן זוגי עם עניבת פפיון אבל הוא השתפן ברגע האחרון.

בנוסף בגלל שסוף סוף מצאנו חולצה ארוכה כמו שרצינו ניצלנו את החולצה הראשונה שקנינו מרוברטו והלכנו לתופרת שהפכה אותה לחולצה קצרה והיא שימשה לחולצה להחלפה של החתן.


----------



## elin86 (24/5/12)

איזה שיק! והוא אכן חתיך! 
כל הכבוד על ההשקעה גם בהופעה של החתן


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

חפתים 
אז כמו שכבר ציינתי רצינו חפתים לבחור, אם כבר משקיעים אז עד הסוף, או ככה לפחות אנחנו רואים את הדברים.
וגם פה נתקלתי בבעיות, בארץ לא נמצא מבוקשנו, הכל היה או נוצץ מידי או גמיקי מידי, חרשתי את אטסי ואתרים מחו"ל ועדיין לא מצאתי את מה שעשה לנו את זה.
ואז נזכרתי שהתברכתי בשתי חברות צורפות ואמנם אחת מהן הייתה עסוקה בלהכין לנו את הטבעות לחתונה השנייה הייתה פנויה ממטלות חתונה ולכן פניתי אליה לבקשת עזרה.
רצינו חפתים עם מסגרת כסף ושבמרכז תהיה חתיכת בד מהבד של הווסט שכמו שאמרתי הוא גוון אחד יותר כהה מהגוון של החליפה.
לקחנו מהחייט חתיכת בד והעברנו לחברה.
התוצאה היתה מושלמת! כמה סטייל יכול להיות בחתן אחד תגידו לי?באמת שכנראה שאני משוחדת אבל משוחדת או לא הוא אחד החתיכים ואני לא אאמין לשום דבר אחר שיגידו לי!
אוי כמה שאני אוהבת אותו נשבעת לכם שלא הצלחתי להוריד ממנו את העיניים


----------



## סימולאקרה (31/5/12)

שיחקתם אותה! 
משוחדת או לא, הופעה מלאת סטייל ללא ספק.


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

חגורה 
כבר אמרתי שאני אוהבת לרדת לפרטים הקטנים ולחפור?
טוב אז גם לחגורה יחסנו חשיבות ומסתבר שגם זה לא הכי פשוט כמו שזה נשמע, או לפחות לא כזה פשוט אצלנו.
רצינו חגורה בלי לוגו, בלי נוצץ, בלי חרוזים, גם פחות החברנו לסגנון החגרות שיש מין מלבן מתחכת כמו סגירה של חגורה צבאית.
ממש במקרה יום אחד ראיתי בזארה חגורה שהיא בדיוק מה שחיפשנו ויותר מזה יש לה שני צדדים, אחד חום ואחד שחור, מנגנון הסגירה שלה ניתן לסיבוב בעזרת פטנט מסויים.
החגורה גם קלעה לטעמו של הבחור (בנינו די נדיר שאני לא קולעת לטעם שלו).


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

פה ניתן לראות את החלק החום של החגורה 
אנחנו מן הסתם בחרנו בצד השחור.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/5/12)

איך אני מבינה אותך בעניין החגורה 
קודם כל אגיד שהכל מקסים כל כך ואם לא הייתי כרגע בעומס מטורף - הייתי כותבת תגובה יותר ראויה, אבל זה יצטרך להמתין לערב. 

מהמעט שקראתי מאד הזדהיתי עם מה שכתבת על חגורות. אבזם לא מוצלח יכול ממש להרוס חגורה... 
כשהיינו בשוויץ ניסיתי לשכנע את אורן לקנות חגורה בחנות שלמה לחגורות בה אפשר להתאים את האבזם שרוצים לחגורת עור בצבע שרוצים וכו'. 
היה שם כזה מבחר של חגורות טובות ופשוטות מעור... אורן חשב שזה מגוחך להשקיע כל כך הרבה כסף על חגורה ולא הסכים בשום פנים ואופן לקנות... 
טוב נו, שוויץ מאד יקרה.


----------



## Pixelss (21/5/12)

אוף בנות שכחתי שיש לי ארוחת ערב היום 
אני חייבת לצאת.
מבטיחה לסיים כשאחזור כבר הכל כתוב ומוכן אבל תפוז פשוט עובד לי לאט.

שיהיה ערב נעים בינתיים.


----------



## NetaSher (22/5/12)

נחכה בסבלנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בינתיים קוראת בשקיקה והחלטתי להפסיק להגיב לכל הודעה בהתלהבות


----------



## ווינגז (21/5/12)




----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

נעליים  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v21-dByJM14&ob=av3e

נעלי כלה - נתחיל בזה שאני לא הולכת על עקבים, אם כבר אני מדדה על עקבים, וגם את זה אני משתדלת לעשות מעט ככל האפשר.
מצד שני החתן ביקש שאולי רק לחופה וקבלת הפנים אני אשתדל לדדות יפה.
בסדר אני כבר ילדה גדולה, כמה קשה זה כבר יכול להיות?
חיפושים רבים באינטרנט גילו לי שאין הרבה נעלי כלה לטעמי בארץ ושנייה לפני שהזמנתי מחו"ל נזכרתי בפעם סימנתי לעצמי בראש את הנעליים של רוני קנטור, אז קפצתי עם חברה לראות.
בסופו של דבר יצאתי מרוני קנטור עם שני זוגות נעליים, הנעל שבתמונה ועוד נעל בדיוק באותו העיצוב רק בצבע שמנת ובלי עקב, טוב נו עקב ממש פיצפון כזה שבעיקר עושה רעש אבל לא תורם לגובה.
לגבי הנוחות - הנעליים היו נוחות אבל מסתבר שללכת על עקב זה הרבה יותר קשה ממה שחשבתי וכבר בשלב הקבלת פנים הסתובבתי יחפה... החזרתי את הנעלי עקב לפני החופה ושנייה אחרי החופה הורדתי אותם שוב.
עם הנעל בלי העקב כבר היה פשוט ושרדתי איתה את כל הערב.
אני מאוד מרוצה מהנעליים את הנמוכות כבר לבשתי כמה פעמים מאז החתונה, ואלה עם העקב, נו הם כנראה יצטכו לחכות שאני אתבגר עוד קצת אולי.

נעלי חתן - טוב שלא יהיה לכן ספק בזכות כתיבת הקרדיטים האלה גיליתי שכמעט כל מה שקשור לחתן היה הרבה יותר מסובך מכל מה שקשור לכלה.
חתן בעייתי יש לי... בקיצור אחרי שחרשנו לא מעט חנויות ובכולם הוא לא מצא את מה שהוא רוצה, קצת לפני שכבר התייאשתי הוא מצא את הנעל ברוקפורט - יקר יקר יקר.
אחרי ששילמנו משכנתא על הנעליים שלו אמרתי לו שאני לא מוכנה שהוא ירקוד איתם כי הם יהרסו וחבל, אז הלכנו לקנות לו גם נעליים להחלפה - מה רק לכלה מותר?
מצאנו את עצמנו שוב חוזרים לרוברטו כי היה זכור לי שראיתי שם סניקרס ממש יפות ואכן הזיכרון שלי לא איכזב וקנינו לבחור נעליים להחלפה - אגב גם הוא בדיוק כמוני כבר הספיק לנעול את הנעל להחלפה כנמה וכמה פעמים.

לא מצאתי תמונה של הנעליים להחלפה אם אמצא יותר מאוחר פשוט אוסיף אותה.


----------



## Discordi (22/5/12)

מייד כשראיתי את הקישור 
ידעתי לאן הוא יוביל.


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

את כבר מכירה אותי 
אבל באמת שזה היה ממש מתבקש.


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

הגיע הזמן להראות יותר טוב - טיפוח 
אני חושבת שחלקתי איתכם את זה בעבר אבל כמו תמיד הכי טוב לחזור על עצמך ולכן אספר שוב.בילדות להורים שלי לא היה כסף לישר לי שיניים, אומנם השיניים העליונות היו יחסית סבירות אבל התחתונות היו במצב רע, הייתה לי צפיפות מאוד גדולה ומעבר לנושא האסטטי התחילו לי המון בעיות חניכיים בעקבות הצפיפות והוחלט לעשות מעשה.חקרתי הרבה וגיליתי שכל הפתרונות הפחות מביכים (ישור פנימי וכאלה) עולים כמעט פי שלוש מהשיטה המביכה והרגילה.בלעתי את הצפרדע עם מחשבה שבהפרש מחירים אנחנו יכולים להרשות לעצמנו לפחות שתי טיסות לחו"ל והלכתי לאורטודנט כדי לקבל מנה גדושה של "בואי תיראי כמו ילדה קטנה".שנה וחצי הסתובבתי עם העונש על השיניים, לא היה איכפת לי בכלל מהכאב, הפריעו לי שני דברים,אחד, נראתי כמו ילדת בת מצווה ולא זה כבר לא מחמאה כי יש גבול גם לכמה צעירה אני מוכנה להיראות, והשני לא יכולתי להנות מאוכל כמו שאני רגילה, ובאמת שאני בחורה שאוכלת המון תשאלו את צחי הצלם וידאו.
העונש ירד בדיוק חודש וחצי לפני החתונה ואחריו עשיתי הלבנת שיניים שלטעמי הייתה מאוד מוצלחת.

עוד בנושא הטיפוח.
בעקבות הפורום המקסים הזה הגעתי לקוסמטיקאית אלינור ברשת,
קבעתי גם לי וגם לבן הזוג טיפול פנים, הוא פחות התלהב אבל לא ממש שאלתי אותו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אלינור הייתה מקסימה ועדינה שנינו יצאנו זורחים מהטיפול.
אני לצערי גיליתי שהייתה לי סיבה מאוד טובה למה לא הלכתי לקוסמטיקאית עד היום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, העור פנים שלי פשוט רגיש מידי, כל שטות עושה לי פצעים נוראיים ולא אני לא מדברת על חצקונים אלא ממש ממש פצעים עם גלד והכל.
המסקנה וההמלצה שלי בנושא היא ללכת לקוסמטיקאית מספיק זמן מראש! אנחנו עשינו את זה חודש מראש וממש טובה שכך כי שבוע+ אחרי הטיפול פנים נראתי נורא!

*לא מצאתי תמונה שמתאימה לנושא אז קבלו אותי נאבקת עם הנעליים (בסוף קראתי לעזרת חבר)


----------



## pipidi (22/5/12)

את מצחיקה  אוהבת את התיאורים וההתחמקויות 
לקרוא לדבר בשמו.


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (22/5/12)

2 דברים 
1. מדהים שאפילו לתמונה רגילה שאת נועלת נעליים , אחרי  קריאה של התיאור שלך שוב עולה החיוך הזה, 
וממש נבנית  תמונה בראש שלך נאבקת עם הנעל ומבקשת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שמישהו יבוא להציל אותי מזה....

2. בדיוק כמוך גם אני כרגע עם ה"תענוג" על השיניים וגם  השני,
זה פשוט נורא לאכול עם זה שלא נדבר על אספקת הקיסמים שהכנסנ הביתה,
הדבר היחיד הטוב שיצא לי מזה הוא שהשלתי כמה קילו, לפעמים אני פשוט מוותרת על אוכל מרוב התסכול
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני אמורה להוריד אותם שבוע לפני החתונה  והשני יוריד לפני ויחזיר.
ד"א הלבנת שיניים  כדאי ? לא כדאי ? אני הבנתי שזה נושא די שנוי במחלוקת


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

אז ככה 
כן ממש נאבקתי עם הנעליים ובסוף חברה באה לעזור - מצרפת תמונה.

ולגבי העונש, סבלתי בהיסטריה אבל בהחלט היה שווה את זה.
מה שכן טיפ קטן שתנסו לשים אליו לב, לרוב בזמן העונש מתרגלים לחייך קצת אחרת ואז כשמורידים את הברזלים נשאר חיוך מוזר קצת.
מציעה לכם להתאמן על זה או לפחות לנסות לשים לב לחיוך אחד של השני במהלך הצילומים.
לגבי ההלבנה אני הייתי מאוד מרוצה, למי שיש שיניים רגישות זה קצת כואב אבל לא היסטרי לדעתי.
אצלי לא ממש הייתה ברירה אני שותה המון המון קפה וזה עושה כתמים על השיניים וכשהברזלים ירדו זה היה מאוד מורגש.
בהלבנה של עשרה ימים בערך אולי קצת יותר הורדתי שתי דרגות צבע מהשיניים שלי.
אם יש לך עוד שאלות אשמח לענות


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (23/5/12)

הלבנה של עשרה ימים? 
זה אומר שבשבוע  אני לא ממש אצליח לעשות  הלבנה ?
או שיש  משהו שהוא קצת יותר מהיר? אני ממש על הקשקש
נ.ב -כמוך שותה המון קפה קצת לחוצה מההבדל שהולך להיות,


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

תלוי 
תראי בעיקרון לקח לי משהו כמו עשרה ימים פלוס כי לא עשיתי כל יום.
זה עושה חניכיים ממש רגישות (לא במראה רק בהרגשה).

בעיקרון יש סוגי חומרים שונים שיש בהם ריכוז שונה של חומר פעיל.
ככל שזה יותר מרוכז זה עובד יותר מהר אבל גם גורם ליותר רגישות בשיניים והחניכיים.

אני הייתי מאוד מרוצה מהחומר הספציפי שקיבלתי ולעמות זאת בן זוגי קיבל חומר אחר וזה עבד פחות טוב, מצד שני אני לא יודעת עד כמה זה קשור.

הבעיה העיקרית שלך היא זה שלוקח יומיים לפחות לעשות תבניות לשיניים (לפחות במרפאה שאני עשיתי) ואז נשארים לך רק חמישה ימים.
מציעה לך להתייעץ עם רופא שיניים בנושא.


----------



## Bobbachka (23/5/12)

גם אני עברתי את חוויית הגשר 
הייתי עם גשר שנתיים בערך (עד לפני שנתיים) ואני לא מתחרטת לרגע- זו אחת ההחלטות הטובות שעשיתי בחיי!
עכשיו אני מחייכת בגאון וזה לגמרי שיפר את הביטחון העצמי שלי ושידרג כל צילום שלי


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

תכשיטים 
זוכרות שסיפרתי ששתי החברות הכי טובות שלי צורפות?
כמה חודשים לפני החתונה אחת מהן (זאת שהכינה את החפתים) נתנה לי במתנה זוג עגילים שהיא הכינה מזמן ותמיד הייתי משאילה אותם ממנה.
היא ידעה שאני מאוד אוהבת את העגילים האלה ומאוד התרגשתי לקבל אותם ממנה ורק חיכתי לתגיע החתונה ואוכל להשתמש בהם כבר.

בנוסף באחת המדידות של השמלה כשהזמנתי את האמא והסבתא של הבן זוג לראות את השמלה, סבתא שלו שאני מתה עליה אמרה שלדעתה יהיה יפה מאוד אם יהיה לי צמיד.
תאמת דיי התלהבתי מהרעיון וביקשתי מהחברה (כן כן אותה אחת של העגילים) להכין לי שלושה צמידים פשוטים.

את הצמידים בכלל לא הורדתי מאז החתונה, באופן מפתיע די התרגלתי אליהם והחבר מבסוט שעכשיו כמו שלחתולים יש פעמון והוא יודע מתי הם באים גם אני עושה רעש כשאני מגיעה


----------



## h i l a d i (22/5/12)

העגילים מדהימים!!!


----------



## m e i t u l (22/5/12)

עגילים ממש יפים! 
איזה כיף לך שיש לך תכשיט יחודי וכל כך יפה =)


----------



## גאיהפיק (22/5/12)

אני ממש ממש אוהבת את הצמידים האלה!!


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (22/5/12)

ממש יפות


----------



## Bobbachka (23/5/12)

העגילים מדהימים!


----------



## elin86 (24/5/12)

איזה עגילים מיוחדים! 
אהבתי מאוד.. מאוד מקורי ועדין


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

התארגנות 
טוב מהרגע הראשון היה לי ברור שאנחנו מתארגנים ביחד.
פשוט אין שום בן אדם בעולם שהייתי רוצה שילווה אותי ביום הזה אם הוא לא שם איתי.
לא היה נראה לי הגיוני בשום דרך שהוא לא יהיה איתי בכל השעות המרגשות האלה, אם הוא לא איתי אני לא מוכנה לעשות את זה.

אז אחרי שסיכמנו את זה (לא ששאלתי אותו אבל מסתבר שזה התאים לו) התחלתי לחשוב על איפה מתארגנים.

אם היו שואלים אותי איפה הכי הכי הכי הייתי רוצה להתארגן התשובה הייתה ברורה - בבית
אמממה אם כבר הספקתם לשכוח משלב ההיכרות יש לנו מיני גן חיות בבית ואם החתן היה רוצה חליפה שעירה ולבנה הוא היה מבקש מהחייט מראש.
אז בצער רב ויתרתי על רעיון הלתארגן בבית והתחלתי לחפש רעיון חלופי.
רצינו מלון, ושיהיה בתל אביב, אני בשלב הזה אמרתי שאולי שווה להזמין בבוקר את כל החברים שלנו שיעברו איתנו את הבוקר בכיף והרעיון התקבל בברכה.
אבל כמובן שצריך לחפש גם מקום שיתאים להכיל כל כך הרבה אנשים, אנחנו חברים ספקים בקיצור שמח.
התחלתי להתקשר למלונות ולשאול על הגדלים של החדרים, באינטרנט ראיתי את הסוויטה הדו מפלסית של מלון נווה צדק ודיי התלהבתי, התקשרתי לברר פרטים ואמרו לי שהסוויטה הזאת קצת פחות מתאימה להתארגנות לחתונה בגלל המפלסים שלה אבל שאני מוזמנת לבוא לראות.
ואכן כך היה שוב הצטיידתי בחברה והלכנו לבדוק את מלון נווה צדק.
בשנייה הראשונה היה לי ברור שזה בדיוק אבל בדיוק מה שרציתי, מפלס עליון כמו סלון שבו יוכלו לשבת כל החברה לשחק בפלייסטיישן שהבאנו, ובמפלס התחתון יש חצר קטנה ומוארת שבה אני להתאפר ולהתארגן.

ההחלטה הייתה מצויינת! את כל היום של החתונה מהבוקר ועד לרגע שיצאנו למלון העברנו עם החברים הכי טובים שלנו!
לקחנו את כל היום באיזי ואפילו שיהיה איזה משבר עם הסידורי הושבה (הייתי חייבת לשכוח את הסקיצה בבית) לא הפסקנו לחייך לצחוק ולעשות שטויות.
אני חושבת שברגעי השיא היו בחדר מעל 15 איש בו זמנית ולא היה צפוף לרגע.

במלון קיבלנו יחס נהדר עוד בשלב ההזמנה הראשונית ועד ליום למחרת שקיבלתי טלפון לשאול איך היה.
לקחנו את הלילה שלפני ואת הלילה שאחרי וזה פשוט היה מצויין!
המלון נמצא 10 דקות מהאולם וכשחזרנו לחדר שפוכים אחרי החתונה בחמש בבוקר עוד נכנסו לגקוזי.

בתמונה רואים את המפלס העליון של החדר


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

פינוקים להתארגנות 
היו לי ברור שצריך לדאוג לפינוקים,
ידעתי שצפויים להיות לא מעט אנשים במהלך היום בחדר והולך להיות יום ארוך גם ככה אז שלפחות יהיה כיף.

רשימת הפינוקים שלנו:
פלייסטיישן3 + הרבה משחקים והכי חשוב גיטר הירו וטקן.
המון קאוות ושישית מים.
החברות שלי הזמינו לנו סלסלת פירות מקסם הפרי שהגיעה ממש על הבוקר והייתה מדהימה.
מוסיקה - ופה אני צריכה להודות לשני אנשים לדי.ג'י המדהים שלנו שהוא פשוט אחד האנשים הנדירים, איתמר גבע, שהכין לנו דיסק עם מוסיקה לכל יום ההתארגנות!!! וצחי הגבר גבר שדאג לסדר את המגבר!.
מתוקים - אחת החברות הטובות שלי היא גם שותפה שלי בעסק, אחותה הגדולה היא הקונדיטורית הכי טובה שהכרתי בחיי, אמריקאית שעושה דברים כמו בספרים פשוט להתעלף, היה לי ברור שאני מזמינה ממנה מגש מתוקים להתארגנות, נתתי לה יד חופשית במה להכין רק ביקשתי שיהיה בגודל ביס ושיהיה טעים - היה סופר סופר טעים! מי שלא טעם Red Velvet אמיתי לא יודע עונג מהו!

מיותר לציין שבאמת היה סופר מפנק נכון?


----------



## יאנהלה (22/5/12)

אוי ואבוי כל כך בא לי עכשיו מתוק!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מה את מנסה לעשות לנו על הבוקר?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נראה מעולה.. נשמע כמו אחלה בוקר חתונה..


----------



## elin86 (24/5/12)

איזה פינוק! 
נראה ממש כיף ובטוח שחברים שלכם נהנו מזה..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/5/12)

נראה מהמם! 
ומתוק במיוחד!

כל כך אוהבת קאפקייקס.


----------



## NetaSher (23/5/12)

איזה כיף! 
אני מתה על רד וולווט, הם אפילו בפייסבוק שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וגם אצלנו גיטר הירו וטקן הם להיט.


----------



## siki18 (24/5/12)

הקרדיטים שלך מקסימים 
היה לי כל כך כיף לקרא אותם. 

אתם נראים זוג מדהים, אני מאחלת לכם חיים ארוכים מאושרים ומלאים צחוקים ופרצופים.

אני אשמח לקבל את הפרטים של הקונדיטוריה שהכינה לכם את המאפים. נראה מעולה!!!


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

עוד תמונה של הפינוקים 
כי יש דברים שלא נמאס מהם אף פעם!
אגב את המתקן המדהים הזה קיבלתי עם המתוקים והוא מקרטון! פשוט לא להאמין.


----------



## diannas82 (22/5/12)

מקסים!! 





איזה כיף לראות זוג שמתארגן ביחד! אני בדיוק באותה הדעה.  אני ובן זוגי רגילים לעשות הרבה דברים ביחד ונראה לנו לא הגיוני בכלל שדווקא ביום שכל כך חשוב ומרגש  לשנינו נהיה בנפרד.


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

אם ככה אתם מרגישים לכו על זה 
באמת שזאת הייתה החלטה מעולה לדעתנו ולא היינו עושים שום דבר אחרת.


----------



## Discordi (22/5/12)

נשמע מושלם 
יום התארגנות מהסרטים.
מגניב שגם התחתנו באותו אולם וגם התארגנו באותו המלון.


----------



## Pixelss (24/5/12)

מה מגניב זה בכלל בזכותך


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

איפור 
אני לא מתאפרת, לפחות לא מאז גיל 16, לא נוח לי לא נעים לי פשוט לא. למדתי לקבל את עצמי כמו שאני וככה נוח לי.
מצד שני אין מה לעשות, חתונה וכאלה, כבר אמרנו שיש למשפחות ציפיות כאלה ואחרות אז היה ברור לי שלחתונה אני כן אתאפר.

לפני כמה שנים הלכתי לעשות קורס איפור, למה מישהי שלא מתאפרת עושה קורס איפור אתם שואלים את עצמם, פשוט מאוד בשביל העסק.
את הקורס עשיתי בבית הספר לאיפור עדה לזורגן.
מאוד התחברתי לאחת מהמדריכות בקורס, קרן אור קישון ובשנייה שהיה לנו תאריך התקשרתי לקבוע איתה.
לא היה לי שום צורך או רצון באיפור ניסיון ידעתי בדיוק מה אני רוצה וגם הסברתי למאפרת.
קרן אור איפרה אותי בדיוק כמו שרציתי, הייתה מקסימה ונעימה בדיוק כמו שזכרתי.

אני ממליצה עליה בחום!
אגב למרות שכל העבודת שלה באתר מאוד שונות ממה שאני רציתי עדיין לא היה לי ספק שהיא תוכל לספק את מה שאני מחפשת ואכן כך היה.
http://www.adahlazorgan.co.il/Team/Keren-Or.aspx


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

עוד תמונה משלב האיפור 
כדי שלא תגידו שאני רק חופרת.


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

וקרן אור המההמת!


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

הסיפור על הספר שרצה להרוג אותי 
או הפעם היחידה שהפכתי לבריידזילה.

יש לי הסכם כזה עם השיער שלי, הסכם בעל פה אבל בהחלט הסכם מחייב.
אני לא מתעסקת איתו והוא לא מתעסק איתי.
כבר שנים שזה עובד נפלא, אני משתדלת להסתרק כמה שפחות והוא משתדל להתבלגן כמה שפחות.
בעשור האחרון הייתי אצל ספר בדיוק פעמיים, פעם אחת כשהסתפרתי לפני התערוכת גמר שלי בלימודים ובפעם השנייה שסתם באתי לקשקש עם הספר על כוס קפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ידעתי שזה יהיה לא קל, אני מכירה את הספר הזה כבר כמה שנים טובות, כל המשפחה שלי הולכת אליו גם בשיגרה וגם באירועים.
אבל הוא כמו כל ספר אוהב לעשות תסרוקות ולא אוהב לשמוע כל היום לא.
לא לגוונים ובטח שלא לצבע.
לא לתוספות.
לא לבייביליס.
לא לאסוף.
לא להגבהה.
בקיצור אל תעשה כלום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




סתם תאמת אחרי שני ניסיונות שנתתי לו קצת יד חופשית הגעתי למסקנה שאני יודעת בדיוק מה אני רוצה, כשסיפרתי לו את זה הוא רצה לרצוח אותי.
*אני רוצה שיער כמו אחרי ים!*
אין מה לעשות, אני קוראת לזה קסם הקיץ, מה שים ושמש עושים לשיער שלי זה בדיוק מה שאני אוהבת.
ביקשתי רק שאת החלק הקידמי של השיער יתפוס עם סיכות מאוחרה כי לשיער שלי יש נטייה להיכנס לי לעיניים ואז אני עם הקלמזינס שלי בטוח הייתי מורחת את כל האיפור.
את הסיכות של הפרחים בשיער הזמנתי מאטסי מהחנות הזאת:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/gardensofwhimsy
חיפשתי משהו עדין שיוסיף קצת צבע ופשוט התאהבתי בדברים שיש בחנות שלה.


----------



## ימיממה (23/5/12)

פרחים ממש יפים! 
יכול להיות ששתי סיכות פרחים קטנות עולות שם 100 שקלים?


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

כשאני קניתי 
זה היה 22$ לסט של 4 סיכות.


----------



## המרחפת (24/5/12)

רוצה שיער כמו אחרי ים.

אני מנסה לדמיין את הפרצוף שלו כששמע זאת.


----------



## Pixelss (24/5/12)

אני בטוחה שזה היה השלב שהוא רצה לחנוק אותי 
בדיוק כמו שהומור חונק את בארט.


----------



## סימולאקרה (31/5/12)

גאוני 
אין כמו שיער אחרי ים, והולם אותך מאד.


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

זר וקישוטים לרכב 
תאמת זה רק זר, כי לא ממש היו לנו קישוטים לרכב.
גם זר לא ממש היה בתוכנית שלי אבל חברות שלי התעקשו ולי לא היה כזה עקרוני.
אמרתי שאם כבר זר את משהו פשוט ואין יותר פשוט וקסום לדעתי מזר גיבסניות, האחריות נפלה על החברות ובבוקר קיבלתי בדיוק את מה שרציתי.


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

טבעות 
אז כבר אמרתי לכם כמה וכמה פעמים שחברות שלי צורפות, וכבר רמזתי שהן מוכשרות בטירוף, וגם ציינתי שאני אוהבת אותן בהיסטריה.
אז מה? בא לי להגיד שוב!
את הטבעות לחתונה עשתה כמובן מי אם לא My BFF, אישתי הנשית.
היה מרגש ונדיר לראות את כל התהליך, מהיום שנקנה הזהב, לשלב שזה כבר מתחיל לקבל צורה של טבעת והכי הכי לקבל אותם עם כל החום והאהבה מהחברה הכי טובה שלי.
בתוך הטבעות נחרט תאריך החתונה.

מיותר להגיד ששנינו היינו סופר מרוצים מהתוצאה נכון?


----------



## ווינגז (22/5/12)

איזה יופי! 
מצחיקות אותי הטבעות אחת ליד השנייה, את כזו קטנה.


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

טוב חפרתי מספיק הגיע הזמן לצאת למקדימים!


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

Yummy, Yummy, Yummy


----------



## m e i t u l (22/5/12)

וואו! וואו! וואו! 
בעצם הצטלמתם באירופה חה חה חה =)


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

I got love in my tummy


----------



## edens song (22/5/12)

ככה!! 
ככה אני רוצה את השיער!!

מהממת!


----------



## IMphoenix (23/5/12)

זה בדיוק מה שאני חשבתי לעצמי!


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

And I feel like a-lovin you


----------



## Broom rider (22/5/12)

איפה הצטלמתם? 
תמונות מדהימות!


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

בנווה צדק 
שבאופן משעשע אם היו מבקשים ממני לתעדף מקום לצילומים יש סיכוי סביר שזה היה מופיע אצלי בתחתית הרשימה.


----------



## ווינגז (22/5/12)

מדהימים


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

Love, you're such a sweet thing


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

Good enough to eat thing


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

And that's just a-what I'm gonna do


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

Ooh love, to hold ya


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

Ooh love, to kiss ya,


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

Ooh love, I love it so 
טוב אני חייבת לחזור לכתוב.
לא באמת חשבתם שאני אצליח להמשיך לשלוח הודעות בלי תוכן נכון?

אז אני חוזרת לחפור LOL.

בזמן המקדימים הוצאתי ענף קטן של גיבסניות מהזר ושמתי לבחור בדש הבגד.
זה מצחיק כי במקור אני הכי רציתי שיהיה לו פרח כזה בדש והוא לא רצה אז התפשרנו על מפית.
אבל מפה לשם ומשם לפה יצא שאת נושא המפית שכחנו.

אחרי שהבחור ראה שהפרח לא כזה נורא כמו שהוא חשב ושהוא עדיין נראה גבר (נו אתן מבינות מה מפחיד אותם? לא להיראות גבר בגלל פרח.. בנים אי אפשר להבין אותכם!).
כמו שאתם מבינים הפרח נשאר - YAY עוד ניצחון קטן שלי!


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

אז איך בוחרים ספקים? 
"יתכן שירמו אתכם אם תסמכו יותר מידי,
אבל תחיו בייסורים אם לא תסמכו מספיק."
פרנק קריין

לפני שיצאנו למסע החיפוש אחר הספקים שלנו החלטנו על כמה דברים.
לא קובעים מראש עם יותר משניים שלושה ספקים בכל תחום ורק במידה ולא מצאנו את מה שרצינו קובעים עוד פגישות.
היה חשוב לנו מאוד למצוא ספקים שיתנו לנו את ההרגשה שאפשר לשחרר, לא רציתי ספקים שאני אצטרך לרדוף אחריהם בשום שלב.
חרשתי את האינטרנט, מלמעלה למטה מלמטה למעלה, חיפשתי שנים אחורה בפורומים ומאגרי מידע.
אחרי שעות רבות של מחקר נחרטו לי בכל תחום כמה שמות בראש, תוסיפו לזה עוד כמה המלצות מחברים קרובים ועוד כמה ספקים שחייבים לראות כדי שההורים ישחררו ויצאנו לדרך.
השתדלתי לרכז פגישות בצורה הגיונית, לא להעמיס על עצמנו יותר מידי, אומנם אנחנו גרים קרוב לכל הספקים אבל עדיין אנחנו אנשים עובדים שמנסים גם לנהל חיים בין ההכנות לחתונה.
בכל פעם שהייתה לנו פגישה בתל אביב סידרנו את זה שניפגש עם חברים אחרי או שנלך לאכול בקיצור שהפגישה עם הספק לא תהיה הסיבה היחידה ליציאה מהבית.
זה עבד נהדר וגרם לנו לבלות הרבה עם חברים והרבה סתם רק שנינו, תמיד נתן לנו הזדמנות לדבר קצת על הדברים.
בנוסף דבר שהחלטנו מראש לפני כל הפגישות שלשום ספק אנחנו לא נותנים תשובה במקום, תמיד מקבלים הצעת מחיר ולוקחים את הלילה לחשוב על הדברים.


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

אז מי הצלם שלך? 
זאת השאלה ששאלו איתי הכי הרבה פעמים לאורך כל הדרך.
אז לפני שאני אדבר על אור יש לי הקדמה, טוב נו חפירה.
למי שאין כוח מוזמן לוותר על אור אני אפרט בהודעה נפרדת.

אז כן אני צלמת אומנם לא מצלמת אירועים אבל מכירה הרבה אנשים מהתחום חלקם אישית וחלקם רק בשם.
אבא שלי צלם, והוא צלם חתונות, כל החברים שלו צלמי חתונות.
לי היה ברור מאוד שבמקרה הזה אני רוצה לעשות הפרד ומשול, לבחור את הצלם שלי לבד ולא רוצה שהוא יהיה חבר של אבא.
אבא שלי אומנם מבין טוב מאוד בצילום אבל לא תמיד מה שהוא חושב שנכון לי באמת מתאים לי.
קל זה לא היה, הוא מאוד רצה שחברים שלו יצלמו גם ואמרתי לו שאין לי בעיה שהם יצלמו בנוסף לצלמים שאני הבאתי.
אומנם לא מצב אידאלי לא לנו כי באמת שהיו יותר מידי מצלמות באירוע ובטח שלא לצלמים שאני בוחרת כי כל הזמן יסתובבו להם בין הרגלים עוד צלמים שלא בטוח יהיו מתואמים איתם.
אבל לא הייתה לי הרבה ברירה.

ואז הגיע השלב שבו אנחנו צריכים לבחור צלם.
היה ברור לשנינו שזה התחום שאני עושה את המחקר עליו.
שלחתי לבן הזוג לינקים לשלושה צלמים שאהבתי וקיבלתי אישור.
קבעתי פגישה עם שניים מתוכם בתור התחלה.

הראשון שנפגשנו איתו היה ינאי רוחבה.
הפגישה היתה בכללי בסדר גמור אבל לא הרגשתי את החיבור שרציתי.
כשאמרתי לינאי שאני רוצה להביא את הבייבי שלי (המצלמה) לחתונה הוא לא התלהב כל כך, עכשיו אני לא אומרת את זה לרעתו כי זאת זכותו, פשוט אני חיפשתי משהו אחר.
בגדול די אהבתי את התמונות של ינאי חוץ מהעובדה שיש כאלה שהשימוש בפלאשים בהם דרמתי לי מידי, כשאמרתי את זה לינאי היה נראה כאילו הוא נפגע ממה שאמרתי והתגונן, כמובן שאמרתי את זה בלוי ציון של התמונות שכן אהבתי בכדי שיבין את הכיוון והסגנון שאני מחפשת.
עכשיו חשוב לי להגיד ההתרשמות שלי מינאי היא טובה! אני לא באמת נותנת עליו פה ביקרת שלילית אלא מספרת על החוויה האישית שלי.
כמו שאתם מבינים יצאנו מהפגישה בידיעה שזה לא בדיוק מה שאנחנו מחפשים.

הפגישה השנייה היתה עם אור זהבי,
אני אספר בקצרה מאוד על הפגישה וארחיב על אור בהודעה נוספת.
אמרנו בקצרה נכון?
אז זאת פשוט הייתה אהבה ממבט ראשון!


----------



## ווינגז (22/5/12)

הכי יפים שיש


----------



## m e i t u l (22/5/12)

משעשע, בדיוק שני הצלמים שראינו 
בדיוק הבחירה שבחרנו... אור זהבי התותח!!!


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

אתם כל כך תהנו איתו!


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (22/5/12)

גם אנחנו ממשיכים את זה לבילוי של שנינו


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

אור זהבי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אוקי רגע של כנות - זה הרגע שניסיתי להתחמק ממנו כמה שאפשר.
פשוט אני יודעת שאין סיכוי שאני אצליח לעמוד במכסת התווים שתפוז מאפשרים בהודעה אחת, אם אני אנסה להעלות לכתב את כל מה שיש לי להגיד על אור זה פשוט לא יגמר.

אז כמו שאמרתי לפני רגע זה לגמרי היה אהבה ממבט ראשון.
המדדים שלי לבחירת צלם היו שונים מאוד.
חיפשתי דבר ראשון ידע טכני! לצערי היום בעידן הדיגיטלי יש אומנם המון צלמים טובים אבל לרובים יש מחסור בידע טכני, המצלמות עובדות על אוטומט גם ככה, איכות הציוד עושה את שלה ולרוב גם צלם מתחיל בעזרת ציוד טוב וראיה נכונה לקומפוזיציה יוציא יופי של תמונות.
אני לא אומרת את זה בכוונה לזלזל באף אחד חס וחלילה פשוט אתם יכולים להבין שאם הייתי מוצאת את עצמי מדברת עם צלם על דברים טכנים והוא לא היה מבין זה היה מאוד מאכזב אותי.
הפגישה עם אור הייתה נהדרת! באמת שהיה לנו כל כך כיף, השיחה זרמה נהדר, וזה לגמרי הרגיש שזה זה.
אור קיבל פלוס ענקי כשראיתי את הניצוץ שלו בעיניים כהזכרתי את הבייבי שלי.

שתבינו הגישה הצילומית שלי ושל אור זה ההפך הגמור אחד מהשני, לא רק נושאי הצילום שלנו אלא ממש ברמה הטכנית אנחנו ממש שני קצוות שונים.
זה לא מנע ממני לבחור באור כצלם לחתונה שלי, אני חושבת שגם אמרתי את זה לאור פעם, הסגנון שלו מדבר בעד עצמו.
אני לא רגילה לראות את עצמי בתמונות ובטח שלא רגילה להיות בצד השני של העדשה, אבל הבטחתי לעצמי שאני משחררת לגמרי.
הייתי שלמה עם הבחירה שלי באור ולא התערבתי לו בשום דבר (או לפחות ככה אני חושבת).
סמכתי עליו בעיניים עצומות לאורך כל הדרך.

ועכשיו ליום החתונה עצמו (כי צריך להגיע לעיקר מתישהו)
את הבוקר פתחתי עם קבלת אסמס חביב שהעלה חיוך ענקי על פני מצוות הצלמים שלי - אור וצחי שעוד רגע יקבל את זמן הזרקורים שלו.
ואז זה קרה!
הם הגיעו!
YAY איזה התרגשות.

הם הגיע לשיא ההמולה, חברים זרוקים בכל פינה, כלה שרק עושה פרצופים ושטויות, אלכוהול ואוכל בכל מקום, שמח כבר אמרתי?
כמו שהסברתי בשלב ההתארגנות היה חשוב לנו להעביר את היום עם חברים, ובאמת שלא יכלנו לחלום ליותר טוב.
אור הרגיש בדיוק כמו אחד מהחברה, האווירה איתו פשוט היתה נהדרת!
החברים לא מפסיקים לשבח ואני באמת לא אומרת את זה סתם, אתמול קיבלתי מחברה אסמס שחיבים לארגן מפגש בירה עם אור וצחי!!!
ואם זה לא ברור מכל ההשתפכות הזאת, אור היה אחד הבחירות המוצלחות שלנו! השם שלו מוזכר בבית שלנו לפחות 10 פעמים ביום אם לא יותר.
והתמונות אוי התמונות....
באמת כל מה שרציתי!
אומנם נראה לי שאור דאג יותר ממני כי לי לא היה ספק שאני אוהב את התמונות, אבל באמת שקיבלתי יותר תמונות ממה שרציתי וכל אחת יותר יפה מהשנייה.
אור גם עשה לנו מצגת מקסימה וההורים התלהבו ברמות מטורפות!!!

ואור דארניג, אני מניחה שאתה קורא את השורות האלה אז כמה דברים לי אליך
1. *אור תעשה לי T-S*
2. תודה תודה תודה תודה ושוב תודה.
3. אפשר שוב?
4. אפשר להיות חברה שלך?
5. *תודה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## The Blue Fairy (22/5/12)

במשפט הזה 
"המצלמות עובדות על אוטומט גם ככה, איכות הציוד עושה את שלה ולרוב גם צלם מתחיל בעזרת ציוד טוב וראיה נכונה לקומפוזיציה יוציא יופי של תמונות."
הצלחת לתאר בדיוק את מה שאני מרגישה ולא הצלחתי להגיד כשטל שאל אותי למה אני סגורה מראש על שני צלמים מאד ספציפיים ולא רוצה לראות עוד. זה ההבדל ביניהם לבין אחרים


----------



## Pixelss (24/5/12)

למי שרוצה לראות עוד תמונות 
ועוד קצת מהכישרון של אור,
אז הנה לינק למצגת מהממת שהכין לנו מי אם לא אור זהבי!
http://vimeo.com/42535167


----------



## קבוק בוטן (24/5/12)

איזה יופי! 
בחיי, אם היו אומרים לי לפני כמה חודשים שזה מה שאני אעשה היום הייתי מבקשת שיירו בי מיד - 
אבל בזמן האחרון אני מוצאת את עצמי מסתכלת במצגות וסרטים מחתונות בלי הפסקה, ופשוט נהנית מזה!

אור זהבי הזה מוכשר, ללא ספק.
והתמונה ב1:30 הצחיקה אותי ממש, עם החתול שמתלקק לו ברקע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אגב, אמרו לבעלך פעם שהוא דומה לאריק ברמן? לא בכל התמונות, בעיקר באלה שהוא מחייך בפרופיל...

ומשהו אחרון שרציתי להגיד בקשר לתמונות ה"פרצופים" שלכם: איזה כיף לכם שאתם יכולים להשתטות ככה בפומבי!
אני והבחור שלי אמנם עושים טונה של שטויות כשאנחנו ביחד לבד (ביחד לבד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), כולל פרצופים ריקודים קפיצות ומה לא...
אבל כשיש עוד אנשים מסביבנו אין סיכוי שנשתטה ככה, ובטח לא כשיבוא הצלם וכנראה לא נרגיש לגמרי עצמנו מול המצלמה.
אז סחטיין על האומץ!


----------



## Pixelss (24/5/12)

בדיוק בגלל החלק האחרון של ההודעה שלך 
היה חשוב לי למצוא ספקים שיכולים בכיף גם להיות חברים שלי.
לא בכל מקום אני ארגיש נוח לעשות שטויות ובטח שלא מול כל אחד.
כל הזמן עשיתי הכנה לרגע הזה, כי גם אם לא הייתי עושה שטויות כשחתן וכלה עוברים כולם מסתכלים (אוי כמה מביך).

אגב החתול זה סיפור אחד הגדולים.
הוא התיישב שם התלקק לו והתגלגל לו ממש לידנו כמה דקות טובות.
היה ממש מצחיק.

ולחבר שלי בעיקר אומרים שהוא דומה לזינדין זידאן (אני לא רואה את זה) אבל זה פורום של בנות ככה שאני לא יודעת כמה בנות פה מכירות את השם - יאללה בנות כולם לרוץ לגוגל.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (24/5/12)

אז זהו, שבמקרה שלי לפחות, 
אפילו עם חברים אני לא עושה את השטויות האלה... רק כשאני ממש לבד, כלומר רק אני והוא.
אבל בלי קשר נראה לי כיף שהספקים יכולים להיות חברים שלך (וכשאני חושבת על זה עם הצלם שלנו זה גם יכול לקרות!).

לגבי זינדין זידאן, הגזמת! 
כן אני בחורה ואני לא מבינה כלום בכדורגל (נאדה. אפס. שיט) ועדיין ידעתי מי זה. לפחות בשם שלו...


----------



## Bobbachka (25/5/12)

איזה יופי!!!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (24/5/12)

איזה כיף לך!!!! אין על אור!!! 
בא לי עוד חתונה רק כדי להעביר איתם שוב את היום


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

צילום וידאו - צחי אשר 
את העבודות של צחי כבר ראיתי בערך אלפי פעמים.
אבל אבא שלי רצה להביא את אחד החברים שלו לצלם וידאו.
התבאסתי אבל כחלק מתוכנית השיחרור העברתי את זה הלאה.
יום אחד בשיחת טלפון עם אבא שלי נפתח לי חלון הזדמנות להביא איזה צלם וידאו שאני רוצה.
קפצתי מהתרגשות והדבר הראשון שעשיתי היה לסמס לאור ולבקש ממנו לבדוק אם צחי פנוי בתאריך שלנו.
זה היה משהו כמו חודש לפני החתונה.
כמו דקות שהרגישו לי כמו נצח וקיבלתי תשובה - יש סיכוי שכן אבל לא בטוח.
אוקי הבנתי שזה השלב שצריך להתפלל.
בשיחה הבאה כבר הבנתי שהתאריך עדיין פתוח!
אוקי מהר כאן ועכשיו! צחי אני רוצה פגישה! אין סיכוי שאני מפספסת את החלון הזדמנויות הזה.
תוך יומים נפגשנו עם צחי.
אומנם הוא לא הקשיב לאזהרת ה-"לא לבוא בלבוש שחור" שלי ויצא חצי שחור חצי לבן, אבל הפגישה היתה נהדרת.
את זה שאת הסגנון שלו אנחנו מאוד אוהבים וזה עוד בלשון עדינה לא היה ספק, אבל הכימיה הייתה מצויינת וידענו שסוגרים במקום.

ועכשיו ליום עצמו.
צחי הוא פשוט פצצת אנרגיות חיוביות!
אין לי מילה רעה אחת להגיד עליו... רגע בעצם יש לי אחת.
צחי אתה כפוי טובה שרדפת אחרי עם המצלמה במקום להביא לי מפית לנקות את כל השוקולד שנמרח עלי!! 
צחי גם הוא השתלב בחברה שלנו בצורה מדהימה! בדיוק סגנון האנשים שאתה רוצה לידך ביום הזה או לפחות שאני רציתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אומנם עוד לא קיבלתי את הוידאו אבל היה כל כך כיף עם צחי ביום הזה שבאמת לא משנה לי מה הוא יביא לי.


----------



## Tzachi Asher (22/5/12)

ריגשת אותי שנפסית! ואני פה עורך עם דמעות של 
כיף בעיניים.....
כתבת לי משהו בפייסבוק ושאלת אותי בחלון שיחה אם אתה יכולה לרשום שאני חבר שלך....
בדיוק ההיפך! היה לי מדהים להיות איתכם, להכיר אתכם ולהשאר חבר שלכם!
אמרתי לך בפגישה - אני נשאר חבר של הזוגות שלי ואיתכם זה ממש קפץ 10 צעדים קדימה.
בקשר לקטע עם השוקולד... אני באתי לצלם, זה ששם לך את הטבעת ינקה.
נראה לך שאני אוותר על פרצוף שלך נקרע שעה מצחוק? :]
אוהב אתכם טוטלמנים!


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (24/5/12)

את קולטת שהם צילמיו לי את החתונה... 
ואני עדיין אכולת קנאה


----------



## Pixelss (24/5/12)

זה בסדר מותק אם אני הזלתי ריר על התמונות שלכם


----------



## Pixelss (24/5/12)

אוף ברח לי 
אז עכשיו תורך.

אני כבר מתה לקבל את הוידאו שלנו,
לא נעים לי לספר כמה פעמים ראיתי את שלכם


----------



## Discordi (22/5/12)

"לא קובעים מראש עם יותר משניים שלושה ספקים בכל תחום ורק במידה ולא מצאנו את מה שרצינו קובעים עוד פגישות." - גם אנחנו החלטנו בדיוק את אותו הדבר. אני מאמינה שריבוי אופציות יכול רק להזיק, והכי חשוב זה המחקר שעושים לפני. מהסיבה הזו פגשנו שני צלמים, שני תקליטנים, מאפרת אחת ומעצב שיער אחד. אה, ושלושה אולמות.


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

מסכימה מאוד 
הרי אם מאוד רוצים תמיד אפשר למצוא יותר טוב יותר זול יותר איכותי או לא משנה מה.
אבל לדעתי צריך גם לדעת להסתפק במה שנותן לך את מה שחיפשת.

בדיוק כמו שאני נגד המיקוח רק לשם המיקוח, אם המחיר שקיבלת לטעמך מצדיק את מה שאתה מקבל אין טעם להתמקח.


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

Let The Music Play 
אנחנו חולים על מוסיקה!
זכיתי שוב (שמתם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שזה קורה הרבה?) ויש לנו טעם מוסיקלי כמעט זהה לחלוטין.
אנחנו אוהבים ומעריכים מוסיקה טובה ואפילו ממשיכים עד היום לקנות דיסקים ולא איכפת לנו שאנשים חושבים שזה בזבוז, אנחנו מאמינים שככה צריך להיות.
נורא הפחיד אותנו נושא המוסיקה בחתונה, היינו בדעה שרוב מה שאנחנו אוהבים לא רקיד ולא הולם קבלת פנים.

מצויידת בכל הרשמים וההמלצות שאספתי קבענו שלוש פגישות.
ראשון נפגשנו עם לירן אליאס,
הפגישה היתה נעימה והוא עשה רושם מקצועי מאוד.
מצד שני היה חסר לנו חיבור מסויים נפרדנו לשלום והמשכנו הלאה.

הפגישה השנייה היתה עם אלמוג בר,
אלמוג היה מקסים והיה תענוג לשבת אצלו, השיחה היתה כיפית וזרמה.
אפילו היה גם קליק מסויים פשוט הרגשנו שהוא קצת יותר מידי Mainstream בשבילנו.

אחרון חביב איתמר גבע.
הפגישה אצל איתמר היתה פשוט מושלמת!!
הרגשנו שהוא הבין לגמרי את הסגנון שלנו, ומאוד מאוד מאוד התחברנו לרקע שלו ולדרך שהוא עבר בעולם המוסיקה הישראלי.
יום למחרת התקשרנו לסגור חוזה וביחד עם החוזה קיבלנו שעורי בית.
התקשנו להכין רשימה של כל השירים שאנחנו רוצים בחתונה.
חברים זה היה קשה מאוד אבל פה יש לי טיפ *ע-נ-ק* לתת.
אנחנו פתחנו קבוצה סגורה בפייסבוק וצירפנו אליה את כל החברים הכי טובים שלנו, ביקשנו מהחברים להפגיז אותנו במסיקה טובה וזה עבד מעולה!
בכלל היה כל כך כיף כל יום להיכנס לקבוצה ולשמוע מוסיקה טובה!
בנוסף לרישמות שהוצאנו מהקבוצה בפייס ישבנו יומיים שלמים ועברנו על כל הדיסקים שלנו (ויש המון!!!) והוספנו עוד שירים לרישמה.
העברנו הכל לאיתמר לפני הפגישת מוסיקה.
הפגישת מוסיקה עם איתמר היתה אחת החוויות היותר טובות שהיו לנו בדרך,
אלה היו ארבע שעות של כיף צחוקים והרבה ריקודים בישיבה (נו מה לעשות קשה לי לשמוע מוסיקה ולא לזוז).
עברנו שיר שיר וממש עשינו סינון קפדני.
בנוסף כמו שציינתי לכם קודם ביקשתי מאיתמר להכין לנו דיסק מוסיקה להתארגנות, בקשה שנענתה בחיוב וחיוך ענק!

בחתונה עצמה איתמר פשוט הדהים אותי!
בקבלת פנים כל הזמן היו ברקע שירים שרק גורמים לנו לחייך, כל פעם ששמענו שיר שאנחנו אוהבים וזה היה בערך כל הזמן... הגנבנו מבטים אחד לשני.
ובריקודים אוי הריקודים.
לא ירדתי מהרחבה לשנייה אחת! היה מטורף.
המוסיקה מבחינתנו הייתה מושלמת ולא פסיק אחד פחות.
בסוף החתונה לא יכולתי להפסיק לחבק אותו ויותר מזה ארבעה ימים אחרי החתונה הייתי חייבת ללכת לפגוש אותו שוב רק בשביל לתת לו עוד חיבוק ולהגיד שוב תודה.

הלוואי ואיתמר יהיה הדי.ג'י בכל החתונות שאני אי פעם אגיע אליהם.
מעריצה שרופה!


----------



## יאנהלה (22/5/12)

הקבוצה בפייסבוק נשמעת רעיון מעולה! 
חבל שאנחנו כבר אחרי.. אחרת הייתי גונבת את הרעיון


----------



## פרפר נחמד 1010 (22/5/12)

אני מנסה להמתין בסבלנות 
כדי להגיב על כל הקרדיטים המדהימים ביחד אבל...

התגובה על איתמר לא יכולה לחכות...

איתמר ניגן אצלנו יום למחרת (הקרדיטים שלנו בהמשך..) והוא באמת מוכשר מאין כמותו ואישיות נדירה!! כל רגע במחציתו הוא תענוג!! 

עכשיו אחזור לשבת בכיסא שלי בשקט ואמשיך לחכות


----------



## Duck Sauce (22/5/12)

הוא הולך להיות ה-DJ שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הגענו אליו לאחר שהיינו בחתונה נהדרת בה הוא תקלט, הפגישה הראשונה הייתה מאוד מהנה, רואים שהוא מקצוען אמיתי ואדם שכיף לעבוד איתו, מחכים להמשך.


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

נשבעת לך שאני מקנא בך 
בא לי עוד זמן עם איתמר.


----------



## elin86 (24/5/12)

הוא היה הדיג'יי שלנו גם! 
גם אנחנו יצאנו מאוד מרוצים ממנו.. הוא שמח להגיע לבאר שבע הרחוקה ובאמת נתן מוזיקה מאוד שונה למה שנהוג פה באיזור ובידיוק מה שאנחנו אוהבים.
לצערי הדיסק שהוא נתן לנו בסוף של כל מנגינת הרקע נגנב יחד עם הטייפ כשפרצו לנו לאוטו כמה שבועות אחרי החתונה.. אבל זה בהחלט ישאר בזכרון..
הוא היה הדיג'יי הראשון שראינו והאחרון


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

כלי זמרים ותהלוכה לחופה 
אחד הדברים שמאוד אהבנו בלורנס זאת את האופציה לעשות את החופה בן הפסגה.
ואם כבר יש הליכה של 200 מטר (אל תתפסו אותי במילה) אז לפחות שיהיה שמח.
הפעם הפלתי את זה על הבחור, כי כמה קשה למצוא חבורת כלי זמרים?
הראשונים שרצינו היו תפוסים (הכלי זמרים של אלייה) אז הוא התקשר לכלי זמר שנקראים אולגה מויטליס.
הנגנים התחילו לנגנן משהו כמו 20 דקות לפני תחילת התהלוכה כדי לחמם את הקהל, היו שמחים ועליזים בדיוק כמו שאתה מצפה מכלי זמרים להיות.
ליוו אותו לאורך כל התהלוכה עד לכניסה לחופה.

הבחירה בתהלוכה היתה מאוד מוצלחת וזאת למרות שהרגלים שלי חשבו אחרת, היה כל כך שמח ומרגש, רקדנו והשתוללנו כל הדרך, האורחים המבוגרים יותר נהנו מכל שנייה.
למזלנו בלורנס מחזיקים קולנועית ובמידה ויש אורחים שמתקשים ללכת הם מסיעים אותם לגן הפסגה בקולנעית.


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

שמח! 
כאן רואים את ההורים רוקדים לצלילי הכלי זמרים לפני היציאה לתהלוכה.
בתמונה אמא שלי ואבא שלו


----------



## ווינגז (22/5/12)

איזו תמונה מקסימה!


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

מוליכים את העדר


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

רוקדים כל הדרך לחופה


----------



## ווינגז (22/5/12)




----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (23/5/12)

תמונה ענקית


----------



## BatelOmri (23/5/12)




----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

שנדבר על נושא הפרצופים? 
יש אנשים שרואים מצלמה ועושים פוזה ויש את אלה שעושים פרצוף.
אנחנו בלי צל של ספק מאנשי הפרצופים.
היה שלב שחששתי מזה שבכל התמונות מהחתונה נעשה פרצופים ואז הבנתי שהפרצופים האלה הם בדיוק מי שאנחנו, אנחנו תמיד עושים פרצופים אחד לשני ואפשר להגיד שאנחנו יכולים לנהל שיחות שלמות רק בפרצופים.

ואכן יש לנו המון המון המון תמונות שאנחנו עושים בהם פרצופים, אבל אתם יודעים מה מסתבר שאותם אני הכי אוהבת!
אז נכון שלא תמיד קל לראות את עצמנו עושים פרצוף לא מחמיא אבל מצד שני אני עושה לו את הפרצופים האלה כל הזמן והוא עדיין איתי אז מה אכפת לי!?!?


----------



## IMphoenix (23/5/12)

אתם אדירים פשוט.


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

תודה רבה דארלינג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כיף לשמוע דברים כאלה


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

מחפשים מקום ואוכל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מצויידים בכמות מוזמנים וברשימת קווים מנחים יצאנו לחיפושים, וכשאני אומרת יצאנו אני מתכוונת התיישבנו מול המחשב, וכשאני אומרת התיישבנו אני מתכוונת התיישבתי...
היו כמה דברים ברורים
1. תל אביב - לא רוצים לזוז אפילו לא קילומטר מהטווח של יפו תל אביב, למה? ככה! שליש מהאורחים שלנו זה חברים וכמעט כולם גרים בתל אביב, המשפחות היה לנו ברור שיסעו לאן שצריך. ואכן כך היה לא ראינו ולו מקום אחד מחוץ לטווח.
2. אולם ולא גן - שנינו חולים על טבע אבל אוהבים אותו טבעי ופראי וברגע שהבנו שלהפיק חתונה בטבע זה לא ממש בשבילנו הוחלט שאין לנו צורך בגן מה גם שבתוך תל אביב זה לא הכי פשוט.
3. אוכל - רצינו מקום עם אוכל טוב או אפשרות להביא קייטרינג חיצוני, אנחנו אוכלים המון (אני בטוחה שיש תיעוד לזה גם בוידאו של החתונה...)
4. מקום שיש בו תאריך פנוי ביום חמישי בין אפריל למאי.
5. מקום אינטימי ורצוי שיהיה כמה שפחות "אולם חתונות" שאפשר.
6. עדיפות גבוהה למקום שמספק מראש אלכוהול תוצרת חוץ! 
7. אחרון והכי הכי הכי הכי חשוב מבחינתי *מקום שלא מכריח לקחת ספקים מרשימת המומלצים ושלא גובה תשלום על הבאת ספק חיצוני! *הלוואי וגם היו מקומות שבכלל לא מחזיקים רשימת מומלצים אבל כנראה שיש גם גבול למה שאפשר לבקש.

הכנתי רשימה של מקומות קטנים (200-250 איש), וסידרתי את הרישמה לפי מה שהיה נראה לי סדר העדיפויות שלי.
בראש הרשימה עמדה הקומה הרביעית וכאן יש לי וידוי, אני ובן הזוג הכרנו במסעדת סבסיטאן שהיא אחותה הקטנה של קפה נואר וכמובן באותה הבעלות של הקומה הרביעית.
במילים אחרות לא רק שהקומה היא בדיוק לטעמנו יש בזה גם משהו קצת אישי, שנינו מכירים את הבעלים טוב מאוד והוא מכיר אותנו ממש מתחילת הזוגיות שלנו.
הבעיה עם הקומה היא נושא העישון בעיקר וגם קצת המיקום הכללי.
האזור של תחנה מרכזית הוא לא מקום מלהיב בשעות הערב וזאת עוד בלשון המעטה, אבל נגיד שאיכשהו עם זה עוד יכולנו להסתדר נושא העישון הוא בעיה גדולה.
המשפחה שלי מעשנת כבדה, וגם רוב החברים שלנו מעשנים, מצד שני יש לנו המון אורחים שלא מעשנים, לא מעט ילדים נשים בהריון וזקנים, בקיצור ידענו שיהיו לנו לא מעט אורחים שיפגעו מזה ולכן פסלנו את הקומה.

הקו המנחה שלי היה שלא רואים יותר משלושה מקומות בתור התחלה ורק אם באף אחד מהשלושה מקומות לא נמצא את מבוקשנו נקבע פגישות עם מקומות נוספים.
נקבעו פגישות לפי הסדר הבא:
הכליף.
בית על הים.
גלריית לורנס.

*הכליף *- שנינו לא התחברנו, קשה להגיד בדיוק מה כי זה לא שיש לי דברים רעים להגיד על המקום, אבל האווירה הייתה פחות לטעמנו וגם החלוקה לקומות לא הייתה לטעמנו.
חיכינו לא מעט בכלל לנציג שירות וזאת למרות שהגענו בזמן ומצאנו את עצמנו מסתובבים כמו כלבים משוטטים לבד עד שמישהו ניגש אלינו.
אני אומר שלאחר הפגישה כמעט כל יום קיבלתי טלפון מהנציגה שלהם שאומנם היתה אדיבה אבל מבחינתי היה לי לא נעים להגיד לה כל פעם מחדש שאנחנו לא לחוצים ואם נרצה נחזור אליה וגם כשהיא התעקשה שהתאריכים שאנחנו רוצים יתפסו הסברתי לה שזאת תהייה בעיה שלנו ושאם לה יש מישהו שרוצה לחתום שלא תחשוב עלינו.

*בית על הים* - קיבלנו אותנו מאוד יפה, הפריע לי שעוד לפני שהראו לנו את המקום אמרו לנו מחירים ודיברו איתנו על תאריכים למרות שזה לא כזה נורא פשוט לטעמי קצת לא מנומס.
המקום יפה ומושקע אבל קצת יותר מידי אולם בשבילנו, אני לא שללתי הבן זוג שלל.

*גלרית לורנס* - טוב אז כנראה הבנתם שזה היה המקום הנבחר. מהפעם הראשונה שהגענו עד ליום שאחרי קיבלנו אותנו תמיד בצורה מקסימה, תמיד מציעים לשתות ודואגים לכיבוד.
מבחינתנו זאת הייתה אהבה ממבט ראשון, הגלריה שידרה בדיוק את מה שחיפשנו.
שבוע לאחר מכן חזרנו ללורנס עם ההורים של הבחור לקבל אישור מהצד שלהם (תאמת זה היה יותר כדי לתת להם להרגיש מעורבים מלקבל אישור) וחתמנו חוזה.
יומיים למחרת קיבלנו לבית זר פרחים בצירוף איחולים על ההצטרפות למשפחת לורנס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לאחר החתימה לאורך כל הדרך עד ליום החתונה עצמו ליוותה אותנו אפרת מנהלת המשרד בלורנס, אפרת אחת הנשים היותר מקסימות שהכרתי לאורך הדרך וכל פעם שהייתי צריכה להתקשר ללורנס הרגשתי שאני מתקשרת לדבר עם חברה, היא אפילו דאגה לבוא להגיד לנו מזל טוב ביום החתונה וזה למרות שהיא בכלל לא עבדה באותו היום.


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

עכשיו זה הזמן להיכנס להיסטריה? - האולם קרס 
אני אספר את הסיפור לטובת מי שלא זוכר.
חודש לפני החתונה בעודנו מרוחים על הספה באחד מהערבים, מתחילה בחדשות כתבה על בית ספר לאומניות ביפו שקרס בגלל שיפוצים באולם סמוך.
שנינו פעורי פה ועיניים בוהים במסך ורואים תמונה של הלורנס בלי קיר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, הדחקה קטנה והולכים לישון.
למחרת אני מתעוררת לקולות הפלאפון המצלצל שלי, על הצג מופיע מספר לא מוכר, אני עונה בקול שמנסה מאוד להישמע לא ישן (בתכלס זה אף פעם לא מצליח).
האיש על הקו:"שלום סיוון מדבר אלדד הבעלים של גלרית לרונס"
אני:" היי אלדד, אתה בטח מתקשר בגלל מה שראינו בחדשות בלילה"
האיש על הקו:"אז אני מבין שאתם קצת מעודכנים".

אלדד היה אדיב ונעים ביקש שלא ניכנס להיסטריה (אני גם ככה לא הייתי היסטרית) וכמובן שביקש לקבוע איתנו פגישה בהקדם האפשרי, וכשאני אומרת הקדם הוא ביקש שניפגש עוד באותו היום או למחרת.
התייעצות קטנה בנינו והחלטנו שהפעם אנחנו לוחקים איתנו את ההורים מראש למרות שעד עכשיו כל פגישה עשינו לבד לפני ואם היה צורך הייתה פגישה נוספת ביחד איתם.
ההורים של בן הזוג לקחו את הסיפור דיי קשה ואנחנו ניסינו לשמור על אופטימיות וקור רוח.
במהלך הפגישה עם אלדד הוא הסביר לנו מה ההשלכות של המקרה (פחות 80 מקומות ישיבה), ומה האופציות העומדות בפנינו, מלדחות את האירוע, עזרה במציאת מקום חלופי, ועד לאפשרויות שונות במתכונות האירוע.
לדחות לא עמד על הפרק בשום שלב, אנחנו חודש לפני ויש לנו המון אורחים מחו"ל עם כרטיסי טיסה ביד.
לחפש מקום חלופי בכלל לא עניין אותי, גם אם במקרה היה ניתן למצוא מקום שיש לו יום חמישי פנוי בדיוק בל"ג בעומר שמותר להתחתן חודש לפני ושהוא גם יהיה לטעמנו פשוט לא ריאלי, אמרנו שבמידה ולא יהיה ניתן לקיים אירוע בלורנס נלך עם המשפחות והאורחים מחו"ל למסעדה ולחברים נעשה משהו בעתיד.
למזלנו לא היה צורך בכל המחשבות המרחיקות לכת האלה.
בלורנס הציעו לנו את האופציה של חתונה הפוכה, ובגלל שאת החופה בחרנו לעשות בתהלוכה לגן הפסגה היה ניתן לערוך שולחנות על רחבת הריקודים ולאחר החופה כשחזרנו הם נעלמו כלא היו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
אני שגם ככה אהבתי את הרעיון של חתונה הפוכה עוד לפני שקרס חלק מהאולם שמחתי מאוד שההורים של בן הזוג הבינו שזאת האופציה הטובה ביותר שיש לנו כרגע.

אף אחד מהאורחים לא שם לב וגם מי שהכיר את הסיפור לא יכל לראות שום דבר שהסגיר.


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

עיצוב 
בלורנס חבילת העיצוב היא חלק מהדיל.
מעצבת הבית קים מקסימה ונעימה.

אבל את כריס וויס אני מכירה אישית ואבא שלי חבר שלו ולכן קיבלתי ממנו עיצוב מתנה.
הגעתי לפגישה אחת עם כריס ואחרי כמה דקות הוא הבין בדיוק מה אני מחפשת.
לא רוצה שנדלירים לא נוצץ ולא גדול.
מצד שני שיראה אלגנטי ונעים.
במקום לעבור איתו על כל האופציות אמרתי לו שאני מכירה אותו מספיק זמן כדי לתת לו לעשות לבד את מה שהוא יודע.
ואכן עבורי העיצוב היה הפתעה, עד לרגע שהגענו לאולם לא ידעתי מה יהיה.
כריס ביחד עם קים עשו עיצוב בדיוק בטעם שלנו.
גם אנחנו וגם ההורים שקצת דאגו התלהבנו מאוד.
מרכזי שולחן קטנים עם הרבה צמחיה וירוק, צבעים חמים שהשתלבו מעולה עם הרצפה של הלורנס.
גם לאחר האוכל כשחזרנו והלורנס שינה את פניו והפך לרחבת ריקודים נשארו המון נגיעות של עיצוב שתרמו מאוד לאווירה.


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

עוד קצת עיצוב 
מזל שהרוב המוחלט בפורום אלה בנות


----------



## m e i t u l (22/5/12)

אני אשמע כמו פריקית 
אם אני אגיד שככה אני רוצה שיראה הזר שלי? רק בלי האגרטל כמובן.

העיצוב בחתונה היה מקסים, אין מה לדבר...


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

ממש לא פריקית 
לדעתי דווקא יכול להיות מהמם!!


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

אחרון ודי


----------



## Bobbachka (23/5/12)

מקסים, מקסים, מקסים!


----------



## rotem1379 (24/5/12)

קראתי בשקיקה כל מילה והתענגתי כל-כך... 
המון מזל-טוב ושיהיה לכם רק כיף......


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

רב ריבים וענייני דת


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

רב 
בלי לפגוע באף אחד וחס וחלילה בלי לזלזל ברב שלנו ה היה הספק שהכי פחות השקענו בחיפושים אחריו.
עוד בתחילת התהליך היתה לי בעיה קלה עם החוקיות של התאריך והשעה שרצינו והלורנס הפנו אותי לרב אריה לוין.
עוד בשיחה הראשונה אפילו מבלי לדעת אם הוא מחתן אותנו או לא הוא עזר לי מלא! הפנה אותי לכל מי שצריך והנחה אותי בדיוק איך פעול.
בשלב הזה היה לי ברור שמבחינתי אני אשמח אם הוא יחתן אותנו, הוא היה כזה אדיב נעים וסובלי.
ממה שאני זוכרת היתה חופה קצרה וקלילה, הוא סיפר ממש בכמה מילים בודדות על ההיכרות שלו ותיקתק עניינים.
לא היתה לו שום בעיה שגם אני אתן לבן זוגי טבעת למרות שבסוף זה לא יצא לפעול מהסיבה שהשארנו את הטבעות במלון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
שנייה לפני היציאה לחופה בן זוגי חיפש בהיסטריה את הטבעות, אני אמרתי לו שיעזוב את זה עכשיו שניקח טבעת ממישהו רק לחופה ואחרי זה נתעסק בזה.
ובאמת זה מה שהיה בן זוגי "קנה" מדודה שלי את אחת הטבעות שלה ואחרי החופה היא קנתה אותה ממני חזרה.
הרבה לא ידע בכלל מהסיפור ואנחנו הרווחנו רגע אינטימי וסופר מרגש כשחזרנו לחדר וכל אחד אמר את הדברים שלו הכי מהלב בלי קהל והענקנו את הטבעות אחד לשני.


----------



## Broom rider (23/5/12)

את החופה הכנתם לבד?


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

לא היא של הלורנס.


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

ריבים 
טוב נו היה ברור לי שזה יקרה, אבל לפחות הייתי מוכנה לזה.
לא באמת חשבתי שהמשפחה האהובה שלי תצליח להעביר את כל הערב הזה בלי דרמה אחת לפחות.
מה אני אגיד לכם, כשגדלים לתוך זה לומדים להסתדר עם זה.

במהלך החופה בזמן שהרב מקדש, ההורים שלי התחילו להתווכח.
לא משנה מי אשם ומי התחיל אני לא אכניס אתכם לתוך הדרמה המיותרת הזאת.
אני רק אציין ואספר שהתגובה שלי ושל בן זוגי הייתה פשוט לצחוק!
אם לא בוכים אז לפחות צוחקים.

יש תיעוד של הרגע הזה בתמונת פולארויד (גם לזה אני אגיע לא לדאוג) שצילם אחד החברים הגאונים שלי, ומה אני אגיד לכם זאת אחת התמונות הנדירות!!!
בתמונה רואים את ההורים שלי מתווכחים אני נוזפת בהם שיפסיקו ובן זוגי פשוט נקרע מצחוק.
שנינו פשוט מתים על התמונה הזאת.

ובגלל שעוד לא סרקתי פולארוידים תסתפקו בתמונה שלנו מהחופה.


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

ענייני דת 
הדת ממני והלאה,
החלק שהכי פחות עניין אותי והכי פחות רציתי להתעסק איתו.
לא בשבילי לא ההדרכת כלות ולא המקווה.
מצד שני גם ממש לא שווה לי להפוך עולמות רק כדי לחמוק מזה.
לא התביישתי ואמרתי ברבנות שאני רוצה הדרכת כלות כלילה! אין סיכוי שאני אגיע ליותר ממפגש אחד, ולא מוכנה מפגש שיארך יותר משעה שעה וחצי גג, זה הגבול שלי.
את כל הליך הרבנות עשינו ברבנות של חוף השרון, את ההדרכת כלות קבעתי מול מדריכה מארגון להב.
ההדרכה עצמה עברה יחסית בסדר, התאפקתי לא לענות לה על חלק מהפניני חוכמה שהיא אמרה לי ורק רציתי לסמן על זה וי.
אני עדיין חושבת שזה היה מיותר אבל העיקר שנגמר.

את המקווה מצאתי דווקא בפורום הזה, אחת הבנות המליצה עליו בדיוק בשבוע שהייתי צריכה לתאם מקווה.
אין לי ממש מה להרחיב זה לא דיבר אלי בשום דרך לא היתה לי שום חוויה רוחנית, הלכתי לבד טבלתי יצאתי חזרתי הביתה התקלחתי ובזה נגמר הסיפור.


----------



## Tzachi Asher (23/5/12)

ואני אדחף פה ואומר ואת תביני בלי שום צורך 
להסביר כי זה שלנו :] - כמה אור....


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

מרשה לך להדחף מתי שאתה רק רוצה!


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

ועוד תודה אחת 
אני רוצה להודות ליהודה ומנדי שהתחתנו בלורנס ב 27.3 והשאירו שם כיפות.
אף אחד מאיתנו לא חשב על להביא כיפות.

*למי שמצליח לראות על הכיפה של הבן זוג יש את ההקדשה של יהודה ומנדי


----------



## ווינגז (22/5/12)




----------



## edens song (22/5/12)

LOL


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (23/5/12)

חחחחחח ענק


----------



## הכלה מאיה (23/5/12)

איזה מתוקים


----------



## elin86 (24/5/12)

גדול!
אנחנו הלכנו לקנות כיפות לכל הגברים..
ובאשר לטבעות.. וואו! יפה שלקחתם את זה בקלות..


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

"את גאון זה הדבר הכי טוב שעשינו" 
זה המשפט שבן הזוג אמר לי כשהגענו הביתה והסתכלנו על כל הפולארוידים שלנו מהחתונה.

לא רצינו גימיקים בחתונה, אפילו לא נוצצים לרחבה, אבל לי היה חלום אחד.
לקבל תמונות גם הצד של האורחים.
דיברנו על זה הרבה, כי זול זה לא היה, ותאמת שבן הזוג חשב שזאת הוצאה מוגזמת, אבל למזלי הוא כבר התרגל להתקפל לגחמות שלי בכל מה שקשור לצילום והבין שזה חשוב לי.
רכשנו 3 מצלמות אינסנט ומלא מלא מלא קסטות של תמונות.
את המצלמות הפקדנו בידי החברים הטובים שלנו ותדרכנו אותם לגבי התפעול.
בנוסף חברות שלי עזרו לי בבוקר להפוך שתי קופסאות נעליים לקופסאות לאיסוף פולארוידים ששמנו באולם.
גם צוות הצלמים שלנו השתשע עם המצלמות האלה במהלך היום.
החברים הגאונים שלי ביחד עם הצלמים פשוט עשו עבודה נהדרת!
יש לנו קרוב ל 300 פולארודים מעלפים מהחתונה, הם פשוט לא פיספסו אף רגע!

היה כל כך כיף לחזור הביתה ובמקום לספור צקים לספור תמונות.


----------



## m e i t u l (22/5/12)

רעיון אדיר! 
נשמע כמו מזכרת שאין שנייה לה!


----------



## h i l a d i (22/5/12)

מדהים!!! 
אני אשמח לשמוע על עלויות...


----------



## barbenamitai (22/5/12)

נשמע מגניב! 
כמה עלתה כל מצלמה כזו וקסטה, איפה קניתם אותם?


----------



## pipidi (22/5/12)

רעיון מדליק - עכשיו אני מבינה מה היתה הקופסא 
בצילום של צלם הוידאו (והיה רשום שם "קופסא לאיסוף...") מאד סיקרן אותי, והכרחתי את עצמי לחכות שאקרא את השירשור, למקרה שיהיו רמזים לגבי הקופסא.


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

שאפו על תשומת הלב לפרטים הקטנים!


----------



## pipidi (23/5/12)

בהתחלה זה עיצבן אותי, כי חשבתי שזה איזה כלי 
לאיסוף טיפים, אבל זה היה נראה לא מתאים, כי זה היה קופסא, והיה לזה חריץ כמו תיבת מכתבים... אז לא ידעתי הגיונית למה לשייך את זה 

אני מאד נהנית לשער השערות בעקבות "רמזים" שאני רואה בחיים/תמונות. זה דרך נחמדה להעסיק מידי פעם את הראש...


----------



## m e i t u l (23/5/12)

גם אשמח לשמוע על עלויות =)


----------



## אלונה עילם (23/5/12)

רעיון פשוט מעולה


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (23/5/12)

וואווווווווו!!!! מצטרפת לגבי מידע על עלויות


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

תשובות ופרטים נוספים 
כמו שציינתי זה עסק ממש אבל ממש לא זול.
כל מצלמה עולה 60$ וכל חבילה של 20 תמונות עולה עוד 15$.
למזלנו את נושא העלויות משלוח ומכס חסכנו בזכות חברה שלי שעובדת כדיילת וכל פעם הביאה לנו מצלמות וסרטים.

צריך לקחת בחשבון שהסבירות שהפולארודים ידהו היא מאוד גבוהה ולכן אני מתכוונת לסרוק את כל הפולארוידים וגם לסרוק את האלבום עצמו שאני אעצב.

אנחנו מאוד פחדנו שאורחים יקחו תמונות הביתה, ובאמת היו המון שחשבו שמדובר בסוג של מגנטים ובגלל זה בחרנו לתת את המצלמות רק לקרובים לנו ביותר.


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

אגב הכל נקנה ב B&H בניו יורק.


----------



## ronitvas (22/5/12)

קרדיטים שווים ביותר 
מצטרפת לכל הנאמר ושומרת את הקרדיטים, באהבה רבה, בסיפריית הקרדיטים המועדפים


----------



## piloni86 (22/5/12)

ישששששששששש


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

בחירת שירים 
אז בגלל התהלוכה והחופה בגן הפסגה לא היינו צריכים לבחור שיר לכניסה לחופה וגם לא לשבירת הכוס.
את המטלה על בחירת השיר סלואו שלנו הפלתי על הבחור, כי כמו שאמרתי יש לנו את אותו הטעם המוסיקלי.
וכמובן שהבחור המדהים שלי עשה את המוטל עליו על הצד הטוב ביותר ובחר בשיר  Harvest Moon של Neil Young
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2MtEsrcTTs&ob=av2n

בנוסף בגלל חיבתי העזה לשלום חנוך ביקשתי שבסוף החתונה נרקוד סלואו נוסף כשכל האורחים כבר ילכו לצלילי השיר לא יודע איך לומר לך.


----------



## ווינגז (22/5/12)

לא כל האורחים הלכו, 
חלק עמדו בצד והתמוגגו (גילוי נאות: דמעתי כמו נקבה במהלך הסלואו השני).


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

היה כל כך כיף לרקוד איתו


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

מוכנה לרקוד איתו לנצח


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

Harvest Moon 
Come a little bit closer
Hear what I have to say
Just like children sleepin
We could dream this night away

But there's a full moon risin
Let's go dancin' in the light
We know where the music's playin
Let's go out and feel the night

Because I'm still in love with you
I want to see you dance again
Because I'm still in love with you
On this harvest moon

When we were strangers
I watched you from afar
When we were lovers
I loved you with all my heart

But now it's gettin' late
And the moon is climbin' high
I want to celebrate
See it shinin' in your eye

Because I'm still in love with you
I want to see you dance again
Because I'm still in love with you
On this harvest moon


----------



## סימולאקרה (31/5/12)

בחירה מעולה! 
ובכלל, קרדיטים מקסימים, רואים שנהניתם מכל רגע


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

ויאללה מסיבה! 
סתם כדי שניכנס לאווירת שטות שמחה:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k&ob=av2e

ועכשיו אני אספר לכם שאין לי מושג אם הרחבה הייתה מלאה או לא, ותכלס זה גם לא עניין אותי, אני פשוט רקדתי כמו משוגעת.
לא ירדתי מהרחבה עד שלוש בלילה! 
נהנתי מכל רגע.

ותסלחו לי על האיכות הנוראית של הקובץ סתם עשיתי גיפ בתוכנה חינמית שזה דחס את התמונות - עדיין זה ממש משעשע לדעתי.


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

אהה חובה לפתוח את הקובץ!!!


----------



## ווינגז (22/5/12)

אני רוצה את זה בתור שומר המסך שלי או משהו! 
אני על הרצפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(הרחבה הייתה מלאה עד ממש חצי שעה לפני הסוף)


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

רוקדת


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

רוקד


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

קולולולולולו 
וכן אני באמת עושה קולולולו


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

שנרים כוסית?


----------



## נדי11 (22/5/12)

שאלללההה 
הכל מקסים, ממש. תגידי איזה עסק יש לך?


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

אני צלמת בעלת סטודיו לצילום.


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

וממשיכים לשתות


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

ועוד....


----------



## Pixelss (22/5/12)

אלכוהול 
כמו שאתם מבינים שתינו הרבה, וגם ידענו מראש שנשתה הרבה.
היה חשוב לנו אלכוהול איכותי בלי פשרות ולמזלנו הלורס סיפקו את זה כחלק מהחבילה.
הקפדנו שנינו לשתות המון מים בין כל הצייסרים וגם לאכול.
שנינו היינו מפורקים אבל עדיין זוכרים כל פרט מהערב וחזרנו על הרגליים מה שנקרא לחדר.


----------



## Duck Sauce (23/5/12)

אפשר פירוט על סוגי המשקאות האיכותיים וכמויות?


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

מהזיכרון שלי 
זה ממש לא כל הרשימה אם את ממש רוצה פירוט מדוייק אני אלך להוציא את החוזה אבל ממה שאני זוכרת היה ככה:

בר קאוות
גרייגוס
סטולי
גלן פידיך
ג'וני שחור
שיבס
ג'ק דניאלס
דאבל אספרסו
כמובן שגם היו כל מיני קוקטלים יינות ובירות.

הכל היה ללא הגבלה כי זה מגיע בדיל של הלורנס.


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

מזנון לילה וכמה מילים על האוכל 
קייטרינג הבית של גלרית לורנס זה הקייטרינג של זיו שלף.
ההתנהלות מול הקייטרינג הייתה נהדרת וקיבלנו יחס חס לאורך כל הדרך.
גם כשביקשתי מהשף לדבר ישירות עם אחת האורחות שלי עוד לפני האירוע הוא הסכים ללא בעיה.
נתנו מענה לכל בעיה ו/או שאלה שהיו לנו כולל מתן פיתרון לחולי צליאק.

האוכל באירוע לטעמי היה מעולה, ולא בגלל מה שאנשים אמרו למרות שאמרו אלא בגלל שאכלתי המון!!! תשאלו את צחי יש לו הכל בוידאו!.

בחצות יצא לרחבה מזנון לילה כי היה לנו ברור שנשתה הרבה וצריך להמשיך לאכול ביחד עם האלכוהול.
בגלל שהיו לנו גם אורחים צימוחניים חיפשנו פיתרון שיהיה מתאים גם להם ונבחר דוכן שוארמה.

הייתי שמחה לקבל יותר שאריות הביתה אבל בנינו זאת כבר ממש התקטננות


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

אני חופרת לא רק בפורום 
אלא גם על הרחבה


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (23/5/12)

את הורסת אותי פה!!!!!!!!! 
כמה שאני צוחקת עכשיו,
גדוללללללללללל


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

כן אני חולה על שטויות כאלה


----------



## Bobbachka (23/5/12)

חובה לפתוח את הקובץ!!! 
אדיר


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (24/5/12)

פשוט הפלת אותי. 
אני קוראת את הקרדיטים שלך בהמשכים כמה ימים ואת זה ראיתי רק עכשיו-אני על הרצפה!

ובאופן כללי-הקרדיטים שלך אדירים לקריאה ופשוט נהדרים!

מאחלת לכם את כל האושר בעולם!


----------



## Pixelss (24/5/12)

אני כל פעם מחדש צוחקת מזה 
ומעוד כמה גיפים מפגרים שעשיתי.

תודה על המחמאות והאיחולים


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

מתנות לאורחים 
אוקי אז זה היה הפרוייקט שלי.
כמו שאמרתי בתחילת הדרך היה לנו מאוד מאוד מאוד חשוב להראות לאורחים שלנו שאנחנו מעריכים את זה שהם באו לשמוח איתנו בחתונה.
מאוד רצינו להביא להם משהו מושקע.
הכל התחיל בזה שלפני די הרבה זמן רונית, ronitvas, דיברה על נייר מומחזר עם זרעים שניתן להנביט ולשתול.
כל כך התלהבתי מהרעיון שהחלטתי שזאת המתנה לאורחים שאני רוצה.
תיכננתי להכין קיט כזה ולתת לאורחים.
אבל אז התחילו הבעיות, לא ניתן הביא נייר כזה לארץ (אסור לשלוח זרעים בשום דרך).
בארץ לא מצאתי שום מקום שעושה דבר כזה חוץ ממקומות שמוכרים את זה במחיר פשוט לא הגיוני וגם לרוב זה בצורות גדולות למטרות פירסום.
כבר מצאתי ייצרן נייר שהסכים לייצר לי לפי דרישה אבל הוא לא היה נשמע מספיק בטוח בעצמו ולא רציתי לקחת סיכון, הרי בתהליך ייצור הנייר מהמוחזר מעורבים נוזלים ואסור שהזרעים יתחילו להנביט לפני הזמן.
הבנתי שצריך לחשוב על פיתרון אחר ואז עלה לי הרעיון של פקעת רקפות.
חיפוש זריז באינטרנט והגעתי אל "זרעים מציון"
השירות היה נהדר וקיבלתי אפילו יותר פקעות ממה שהזמנתי.
במקביל היה חשוב לי מאוד המארז של הקיט, ומסתבר שכל נושא הפתרונות אריזה בארץ הוא ממש יקר.
לא מצאתי בשום מקום הצעת מחיר של פחות מ 3 שקלים לקופסאת קרטון קטנה.
ושוב פניתי לחברי הטוב האינטרנט ונדהמתי לגלות שעל קופסא בול במידות שאני צריכה רוצים באה"ב רק 20 סנט לקופסא!!
טלפון זריז לאישתו של אחי (הם גרים בארה"ב) והעניין סודר.
המכשול הבא והאחרון היה העציצים הקטנים, אז נכון שבתכלס אני מאמינה ומקווה שאנשים שתלו את הפקעת בעציץ יותר גדול מהעציצון שהבאנו להם, אבל במסגרת הקיט אני חושבת שזה תרם לאווירה והיה נחמד מאוד.
הבעיה הייתה שלא מצאתי איפה ניתן לקנות 250 יחידות של עציצים קטנים כאלה, במשתלות וחנויות היו להם רק כאלה משומשים ואני לא ממש רוצה לתת לאורחים שלי עציץ משומש.
במפעלים מוכרים אותם רק בארגזים של אלף ומה אני אעשה עם אלף עציצים?
בסופו של דבר למי שרוצה לדעת איך נגמר הסיפור יש לי בבית 750 עציצונים קטנים ריקים בקופסא.
זה היה כל כך זול שפשוט ויתרתי וקניתי קופסא שלמה.


אז מה היה יש לנו בכל קוספא?
עציצון פלסטיק קטן ריק.
שקית זיפלוק עם אדמה לשתילה.
פקעת רקפות.
הוראות שתילה.

את ההוראות שתילה הדפסנו בשלוש שפות שונות כולל טיפים והמלצות אישיות שלנו.
על כל קופסא החתמנו את החותמת שלנו משלב ההזמנות, צירפנו תגית קטנה שנרכשה באסטי וקשרנו בחוט קש (ברח לי השם של זה).
הכנו 242 יחידות כאלה בידיעה שאין סיכוי שלא יהיה לכולם (היו לנו 244 אורחים) כי הרי משפחה של 5 נפשות לא באמת תקח 5 קופסאות.
כמובן שנשארו לנו לא מעט קופסאות וזה אחרי שחילקנו גם לספקים המדהימים שלנו.

ועוד מילה קטנה אחרונה על מתנות לאורחים- לא פעם עולה פה הדיון על ההשקעה במתנות לאורחים ולא פעם ולא פעמים נשמעת כלה מאוכזבת שלא שמעה ולו מילה אחת על המתנות שהיא דאגה לתת לאורחים.
גם אני לא קיבלתי מבול של תגובות ואני עדיין שמחה שעשיתי את זה.
רציתי לתת משהו לאורחים שלי לא בשביל לשמוע את הפירגון שלהם בחזרה אלא בדיוק להפך כדי לפרגן להם, אם הם הבינו את זה או לא זה לא משנה אני עשיתי את שלי.


----------



## גאיהפיק (23/5/12)

פיקסלס את אלופה!! 
נראית מהמם! בדיוק כמו שאני רוצה  
והתמונות מוצלחות
והמתנות לאורחים בכלל מרגשות!
ועכשיו רק נותר לאחל מזל טוב וחיים משותפים נהדרים!!


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (23/5/12)

איפה את???? תחזרייייייייייייייי


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

סורי היו לי כמה בלתמים 
אני כבר ממשיכה ונראה לי שגם ככה אנחנו מתקרבים לסוף (לא מאמינה שבכלל עוד נשאר לכם כח לקרוא את החפירות שלי)


----------



## AandL1 (23/5/12)

גברת 
אנשים פה עושים רפרש שוב ושוב כל הערב ושום דבר לא משתנה! את מתרשלת...


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

עוד תמונות של המתנות 
ולינק לשירשור שפתחתי כסיימנו להכין את הקפסאות.
http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=161545453

וגם לחנות באטסי שממנה הזמנתי את התגיות הקטנות:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/SmilingTag?ref=seller_info


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

כיסתם את החתונה או לא כיסתם? 
אז כמו שציינתי בהתחלה זה היה החלק שהכי פחות עניין אותנו.
רק יומיים אחרי החתונה התיישבנו לפתוח את המעטפות.
בכלל לא התעסקנו בכמה כל אחד הביא.
לעומת זאת מהברכות והמתנות לא הפסקנו לבכות.
לא האמנו שזה יהיה כזה מרגש, אלו היו כמעט שלוש שעות של בכי שלא נגמר.
נכתבו כל כך הרבה מילים מרגשות, והרגשנו שוב מוצפים באהבה, פשוט התמוגגנו מכל רגע.

מה שכן בזמן קריאת הברכות כתבתי כל הזמן הערות במחשב בכדי שנוכל לעשות את מכתבי התודה אישיים ולכתוב לכל אחד כמה מילים ולהתייחס גם לדברים שלהם.
לצערי את כרטיסי התודה נשלח רק ביום ראשון וזאת למרות שהתכנון המקורי היה כבר לשלוח אותם בתחילת השבוע הזה פשוט הועמס עוד לא נרגע לגמרי.


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

נראה לי שאפשר לסכם כבר לא? 
למרות שאני מסוגלת להמשיך לחפור עוד מלא, אני חושבת שדי כיסיתי את הכל.
אם פיספתי משהו אתן מוזמנות להגיד.

ועכשיו למילות הסיכום,
תקופת אירגון החתונה העמידה אותנו בלא מעט מצבים שלא הכרנו לפני זה, נאלצנו לקחת בחירות והחלטות במקומות שלא היינו רגילים.
היינו שקולים מסודרים והכי חשוב מאוחדים לאורך כל הדרך.
נכנסו לתהליך כזוג מאוהב ויצאנו ממנו בדיוק אותו הדבר רק עם הרבה זכרונות טובים והמון תמונות LOL.
ניסינו לא להוציא שום דבר מפרופורציה ולתת לדברים את המשקל הראוי בצורה בוגרת ושקולה.
והכי חשוב דאגנו לאהוב אחד את השני כל הזמן ולהנות מהתהליך כמה שיותר.
ביום החתונה פשוט שיחררנו הכל, לא נתנו לכלום להוציא אותנו משלוות הנפש.
אושר זאת בחירה ופשוט בחרנו להיות מאושרים.
אם חושבים על זה היום של החתונה היה מלא מלא בפשלות,
זה התחיל מזה שעל הבוקר נשברה לי הציפורן של האצבע שמקדשים,
המשיך לזה שבזמן סידור השיער הייתי צריכה לשחזר מחדש את כל הסידור שולחנות כי שכחנו את העותק המקורי בבית.
שכחנו את הטבעות במלון,
אבא שלי ואח שלי רבו לפני התהלוכה ובזמן החופה ההורים שלי רבו,
ואנחנו בתגובה לכל הדברים האלה פשוט חייכנו, צחקנו, התחבקנו ואהבנו כי כשיש לי אותו לידי באמת שכל השאר שולי.
היה לנו הכי מרגש וכיף שיש, הרגשנו מוקפים באנשים שאוהבים אותנו ושמחים בשמחתנו והשתדלנו כמה שיותר להחזיר אהבה.
שנינו מקווים שזה לא היום המאושר בחיינו כי נראה לנו שהחיים צופים לנו עוד לא מעט ימים מאושרים אבל הוא בהחלט היה יום של חוויה חד פעמית.


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

לפורום המקסים הזה 
הפורום הזה היה אחד המוקמות היותר נפלאים שהכרתי לאורך הדרך.
אומנם הייתי סמוייה עוד הרבה לפני שחשבתי שאתחתן וכבר אז אהבתי אותו.
אבל מהרגע שיצאתי מארון הסמויים פשוט לא יכולתי להפסיק.
המקום הזה ממכר אני אומרת לכם! פשוט ממכר! 
מצאתי את עצמי צורכת שעות קריאה בפורום במינון הולך וגובר.
הכרתי פה אנשים נהדרים, אוהבים, תומכים, פתוחים והכי אנושיים שיש.
זה הרגיש לי כמו המקום הכי אמיתי שיש בכל מה שקשור לעולם החתונות, הכי כנה, הכי לא אינטרסנטי.
באמת סוג של בית.
קיבלתי פה המון עצות המון טיפים המון תמיכה והמון המון המון השראה.
אין לי ספק שללא הפורום הזה החתונה שלנו הייתה נראת אחרת לגמרי.
אז אני רוצה להגיד *תודה ענקית* למקום הקסום הזה.
ולכן בנות הפורום תמשיכו להיות כאלה מקסימות.
מאחלת לכל אחת ואחת מכן אהבה אין סופית, שנים על גבי שנים של זוגיות טובה ותומכת, ושלעולם לא יגמרו לכן הסיבות לחייך.


----------



## ני3ו3ות (23/5/12)

ווואו קרדיטים נפלאים!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נהנתי לקרוא כל מילה!
הייתה לכם חתונה יפייפיה ומיוחדת שמשקפת את מי שאתם!
כל הכבוד שנשארתם נאמנים לעצמכם , נראה שהיה מקסים !!!
מאחלת לכם שתמשיכו להעצים את האהבה ושתמיד תהיו מאושרים!


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

ועוד מילה לאוהבי כי אי אפשר לסיים בלי ריגשי 
כבר קרוב לשבע שנים שכל יום אני מתאהבת בך מחדש,
ואני יכולה רק לקוות שאתה אוהב אותי לפחות עשירית ממה שאני אוהבת אותך.
המחשבה על להקים איתך בית מרגשת אותי בהיסטריה, הרי זאת אני, זאת שתמיד פחדה מהתא המשפחתי הזה, זאת שהייתה נגד המוסד הזה, זאת שרק הדיבור על הקמת בית הלחיץ אותה בטירוף.
ואתה שממלא אותי בבטיחון, שאיתך אני מרגישה ששום דבר כבר לא משנה.
אתה האושר שלי ואם אמרתי קודם שאושר זאת בחירה אז אני בוחרת בך שוב ושוב ושוב.
אני מאחלת לעצמי שאני אמשיך לאהוב אותך כל חיי בדיוק כמו שאני אוהבת אותך היום.
ומאחלת לנו שנמשיך להזדקן ביחד ושאני אמשיך לצבור אין סוף רגעים קסומים במחיצתך.

אוהבת אוהבת אוהבת.


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

לאהובי היקר*


----------



## דניאל ואורן (24/5/12)

המון המון מזל טוב! 
נשמע שנתברכתם בזוגיות טובה ובחברים טובים!
הייתה לכם חתונה מקסימה, אישית ומיוחדת! נראה שהצלחתם להשאיר את האירוע "שלכם" עם החותם האישי הייחודי. 

מאד אהבתי את הגרדרובה... 
מאד אהבתי את תמונות הפולורויד (יש לזה גם טעם מתוק של נוסטלגיה) ואת הגישה הכללית לחתונה. 

האירוע נראה שמח וכיפי וגם נינוח. 

אהבתי מאד הכל!

שיהיו לכם עוד המון שנים מאושרות יחד, עם זוגיות טובה ומאושרת (נראה שאתם כבר שם)...


----------



## יום וליל (23/5/12)

הגישה שלך כל כך נכונה 
גם אנחנו נקטנו בגישה הזאת ופשוט סירבנו להתעצבן
(גם כשהמלווה/נהג שלנו  רצה הביתה בשעה 4)

מאז אני מאמצת את הגישה הזאת כמעט לכל דבר.

קרדיטים מקסימים ומרגשים

מזל טוב


----------



## The Blue Fairy (23/5/12)

אתם פשוט מקסימים ורואים שהייתה 
לכם חתונה מושקעת שחשבתם בה על כל פרט ופרט
שוב, המון מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הלוואי ותהיו מאושרים ככה תמיד


----------



## NetaSher (23/5/12)

תענוג לקרוא! 
ממש נהניתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך, עם כל כך הרבה הזדהיתי, צחקתי, התרגשתי.
הרגשתי שהצלחת לבטא את האופי שלכם וממש להוציא את המיטב מהחתונה (אני זוכרת שהיו לך כמה רגעי משבר) לכן מאוד שמחתי לקרוא כמה נהניתם! למעשה כשכתבת שלהתחתן זה כיף, זו ממש הייתה השראה עבורנו.
שמחתי מאוד להכיר אותך על גבי הפורום וגם אני מרגישה שללא הפורום הזה החתונה שלנו הייתה שונה.
מאחלת לכם שתמשיכו בגישת אושר כזו, ותמשיכו לעשות פרצופים מצחיקים כל החיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נשיקות,
נטע


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

יקירה 
אם הייתי לך להשראה כבוד הוא לי!
גם אני שמחתי מאוד להכיר אותך על גבי הפורום וכמוך כמוני אני ממש מרגישה שלמדתי להכיר אותך עם הזמן.


מאחלת לך את כל מה שאיחלת לי ואפילו יותר


----------



## MissScotland2004 (23/5/12)

מזל טוב! 
אהבתי את ההשקעה בפרטים הקטנים. בעיקר את העיצובים של כריס (למה אין עוד תמונות? מגיע לו קרדיט יותר נרחב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ואת המתנות לאורחים. 
מזל טוב והרבה אושר בחיי הנישואים!


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

תודה מותק 
לקבל מחמאה ממך מבחינתי זה ביג אישיו!
הקרדיטים שלך הם לגמרי בטופ של הרשימה שלי!

לצערי דווקא בשלב שאפשר היה לצלם עיצוב הלורנס החליטו להפגיז באור אדום אבל בכל זאת אני מצרפת עוד תמונות.
גם כשהכל אדום אפשר לראות שאין על כריס!


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

ומהגג


----------



## MissScotland2004 (23/5/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
העיצובים שלו מעלפים. ממש אהבתי את הזרים הקטנים הצבעוניים. האיש אמן בחסד.
שוב מזל טוב ובהצלחה בפרוייקטים הבאים


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (23/5/12)

איזה זוג 
התרגשתי, צחקתי, הזדהתי  והתאהבתי!!
הקרדיטים שלך סחפו אותי ולא יכולתי לעזוב את המחשב- ואני רצינית עזבתי את הנייח עברתי עם הנייד למיטה ונרדמתי איתו בריפרשים   
חזרת  מאוחר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



פירטת הכל בצורה כל כך יפה ,שאני מרגישה כאילו אני מכירה אותך באופן אישי ,
התמונות  שלכם  מיוחדות  בעיניי, החברים שלכם תומכים ומשתפים פעולה.
את היית כלה מהממת! כמובן שהיופי הטיבעי תרם הרבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אתם  מקסימים ביחד וכיף  לקרוא כמה הזוגיות שלכם פורחת ומלאה אושר 

שיהיה לכם  המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

ריגשת אותי מאוד בתגובה שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (24/5/12)

נראה שהיה לכם מקסים 
ויותר חשוב - ששמרתם על החתונה שלכם - שלכם. 
מכל התמונות, התיאורים והעיצובים - נשמע שהיה אירוע מקסים, מיוחד ואישי. 

נשמע שיש לכם זוגיות טובה ואהבה ענקית - וזה הכי חשוב!

אהבתי את הגרדרובה - שלך ושלו. אהבתי את הגישה וההתמודדות ואהבתי את הרעיון עם הפולרוידים עד מאד!


----------



## rw12 (23/5/12)

מהממים! מזל טוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החתונה נראית כיפית ומדהימה!
הצחקת, שימחת וריגשת
נראה שיש לכם זוגיות מדהימה. תהיו מאושרים בהמשך כמו עכשיו ואף יותר.


----------



## ווינגז (23/5/12)

לא אחזור על מה שכבר אמרתי 
באופן קצת פרטי יותר, אבל - אני עומדת מאחורי כל מילה ומילה שנאמרה ונכתבה.

החתונה הזו, מעבר לעובדה שהייתה מושקעת עד לרמת הפרטים הקטנים ביותר ושיקפה את חיים ואותך (וגם את הפדנטיות שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), הייתה נפלאה בזכות כמות האהבה שהייתה בה לכל אורכה מצד כל האנשים שבאו כלפיכם (ולא בכדי), וכמובן בזכות האהבה שלכם אחד כלפי השני. היה מרגש להיות שם אתכם.

אוהבת!


----------



## simplicity83 (23/5/12)

המממ... מאיפה להתחיל? 
המון המון מזל טוב!!
אהבתי ה-כ-ל , החל מהגישה שלכם (ובעיקר גם אנחנו ראינו 1-2 מכל תחום ומקפידים לעשות מזה דייטים כיפיים)
וכלה בכל פרט לאורך כל הדרך, מהתכנון ועד הביצוע!
את מהממת מכף רגל ועד ראש, החליפה פשוט מושלמת (אנחנו עוד נבדוק את החייט הזה כמובן), העיצוב, המתנות (איזו השקעה!! כל הכבוד. הייתי מאוד מתרגשת לקבל כזו מתנה) 
וכמובן ההזמנות מושלמות (יש מצב שאת שולחת לי במסר קצת יותר פרטים? זה בול הסגנון שלנו, גמו דיטה ואיגרא רמא שכבר דיברנו עליהן, אולי במקרה חברה שלך רוצה לעצב עוד הזמנה?)
בקיצור כמו שאת רואה, לגמרי הייתי מוכנה לשחזר את החתונה שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וכמו שכתבת, באמת אפשר לראות שהתחלתם את זה מאוהבים והמשכתם את זה מאוהבים, זה מאוד בולט בכל תמונה ובכל דבר שסיפרת.
מאחלת לכם שהאהבה המדהימה הזו לא תיפסק לעולם


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)

כמה מחמאות אני לא מפסיקה לסמיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ולגבי ההזמנות את מוזמנת לפני אלי במסר ואתן לך את כל הפרטים שתרצי.


----------



## Bobbachka (23/5/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים!!! 
כמה טעם וסגנון בזוג אחד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מאחלת לכם זוגיות טובה, בריאות ואהבה (בסדר הזה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## BatelOmri (23/5/12)

יווו.. איזה כיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף היה לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך
ממש כמו לקרוא ספר טוב, פשוט לא יכלתי להפסיק.
אתם נשמעים ונראים כמו זוג מדהים..
המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## Nooki80 (23/5/12)

אוי, הלב!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פיקסי יקירה וחיים אהוב ליבה...
אין לי הרבה מה לומר בצורה קוהרנטית, חוץ מזה שאתם באמת אחד הזוגות הקסומים שיצא לי להכיר כאן דרך הפורום (כן, כן, אני יודעת שזו היכרות וירטואלית לחלוטין, אבל אני מוכנה לעבור לשלב הבא LOL).
אהבתי את כ ל  הבחירות שלכם, משמלה, דרך מוזיקה, עבור בעיצוב, ממשיך במתנות המשגעות לאורחים, דרך החליפה ההורסת, צילומי הפולארויד (כמה רציתי את זה גם אצלי...) גדודי החברים  ושמחת החיים, הבחירות המוזיקליות, הצילום, ובקיצור, קצרה היריעה מלתאר עד כמה אהבתי כל פרט ופרט.
שמחתי כל כך לראות איך אהבה שלכם וההתאמה ביניכם ממלאים את הפריים, ובוודאי גם כל חלל בו אתם נמצאים.
פיקסי, איזה כיף לקרוא אותך כל כך נרגשת קורנת ושמחה, כל כך אוהבת ומשוחררת מדאגות! (אני זוכרת את התלאות בדרך) זה ממש מדבק, אז לטובת כולם, המשיכי, המשיכו, כך!

מאחלת לכם חיי זוגיות, חברות אמת ואהבה מאוזנים, בריאים, מרגשים ושמחים לפחות כמו יום חתונתכם!

נוקי


----------



## Pixelss (23/5/12)




----------



## NetaSher (24/5/12)

אולי נארגן מפגש פורום? 
(נדחפת ללא בושה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Nooki80 (24/5/12)

אני בעד! 
האמת, שמתה לפגוש אתכן


----------



## Pixelss (24/5/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (24/5/12)

גם אני אדחף ואומר: יאיי! 
יאלהה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (24/5/12)

Count me in! 
אם אתן מארגנות משהו, אני בפנים!

*גם אני נדחפת ללא בושה...


----------



## Pixelss (24/5/12)

אני מאוד אוהבת את מה שמתחיל לקרות פה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (24/5/12)

אפשר לעשות 
מפגש פורום + חיות מחמד... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אם יש צורך, אין לי בעיה לנדב את הדירה שלי לצורך העניין. יש לי סלון די גדול.


----------



## Pixelss (24/5/12)

אני לגמרי בעד מפגש 
לגבי חיות לי אישית אין בעיה אני חולה על חיות רק שלא בטוח שאביא את השטיח שלי הכל תלוי במי כמה ואיפה.

לגבי ההתנדבות שלך לארח, זה רק מראה כמה את מקסימה, אבל אני חושבת שבשביל מפגש ראשון יהיה עדיף משהו נטראלי גם כדי שאת לא תכנסי לתפקיד המארחת ותוכלי להנות וגם כדי שאף אחת לא תרגיש לא נעים.

אם את רוצה אני מוכנה לאחד כוחות ושנארגן משהו ביחד,
אפשר בכיף להיפגש באיזה פארק ציבורי שנגיש לתחבורה ציבורית כמו האיזור של גני התערוכה למשמל.
לי יש שולחן מתקפל גדול שאני יכולה להביא איתי וכל אחת יכולה להביא משהו לנשנש או שתייה קלה.

*אני אספר בסוד שלפני כמה שנים אירגנתי בדיוק מפגש כזה אפילו עם אותו שולחן בפורום אחר והיה ממש מוצלח.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (24/5/12)

אני בעד 
הצעתי את הבית שלי רק כדי לחסוך ללכת לבית קפה או מקום דומה, שיהיה קשה לדבר בו... אבל גם פארק הירקון או גני התערוכה זה רעיון מעולה. 

אשמח לחבור אליך ולארגן מפגש. 
גם לי היה שולחן מתקפל כזה- מהיציבים, אבל הוא "נעלם" כשהמובילים הובילו לנו את הדירה. 
איכשהו, הוא הועמס על המשאית אבל לא ירד ממנה... (אגב, ממש במקרה, המובילים התעניינו ושאלו את אורן איפה הוא קנה את השולחן וכמה הוא עלה...). 
עדין לא קנינו אחד חדש... 

לי יש די הרבה כיסאות מתקפלים, בסביבות ה-5-6...


----------



## Nooki80 (24/5/12)

גם אני גם אני! 
אני יכולה להיות אחראית על הקאווה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ולהציע טרמפים (גם לכלבים ובע"ח אחרים) למקום שיקבע.

אני גם בדיעה של פיקסי שעדיף במקום ניטראלי בחוץ, ככה גם בעלי החיים (פיקסי חסר לך שאת באה בלי השטיח!) יוכלו להרגיש בנעימים.

פארק הירקון באזור שקרוב לרידינג או למרכז הטניס נשמע לי טוב (חנייה חינם).

השאלה היא רק מתי, לא?
אם מספיק בנות יכולות אז אולי בסופ"ש הזה? (יום שבת בצהריים?) או שזה קרוב מדי?


----------



## Pixelss (24/5/12)

אני חושבת שאנחנו מציפות את הפורום 
ומקפיצות את השירשורפלצת הזה...

אולי נעבור למיילים ונפרסם הודעה רישמית בפורום פשוט?
את מייל של נוקי כבר יש לי אז דניאל תשלחי לי את מייל שלך ונעשה ועידה.

כשנחליט איך להתקדם נפרסם בפורום.
נשמע לכן הגיוני?


----------



## Nooki80 (24/5/12)

yup


----------



## FalseAngel (24/5/12)

אני אצטרף בשמחה!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (24/5/12)

רגע רגע תשאירו מקום! אני גם רוצה להידחף


----------



## Discordi (25/5/12)

מה דעתכן על מפגש פורום בלונדון? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש לי חצר!


----------



## Pixelss (25/5/12)

או שנעשה שידור חוזר בביקור הבא שלך. 
סורי אבל אני ללונדון לא חוזרת בשנים הקרובות.


----------



## arapax (24/5/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה שווה לחכות. וכמובן שאהבתי ממש את המתנות לאורחים


----------



## חובבת חוק (24/5/12)

מהממים !!! 
אהבתי את הקלילות, את הכיף, את השמחה 

שיהיה המון מזל טוב ורק אהבה טהורה !


----------



## shushlush (24/5/12)

החתונה שלכם 
...
מהממת, ואפילו גרמה לי להגיב בפעם הראשונה על קרדיטים...

זו פעם ראשונה שממש רואים שלמרות הכל והלחצים הצלחתם לחלוטין לשמור על החתונה "שלכם" שמאפיינת לחלוטין אתכם, ועם כל זאת כן דאגתם לרצונות של הקרובים ביותר, כי זו גם השמחה שלהם...
איזון מושלם!
כל הכבוד!

מאחלת לכם שגם בהמשך החיים תצליחו לשמור על זוגיות כל כך יפה ואיזון כל כך מושלם כלפי המשפחה והחברים. מאחלת בהצלחה, אבל בטוחה שאין צורך! נראה כי אתם אלופים בזה!


----------



## Pixelss (24/5/12)

תודה


----------



## lanit (24/5/12)

מקסימים שכמוכם! 
וואו, איזו חתונה מהממת, ואתם זוג מקסים, שאהבה נשפכת מכל תמונה ותמונה.
אני מודה שאני מקנאה (מלשון envious,לא jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - כלומר, בפרגון מלא). כל תמונה יצאה מקסימה, הספקים שלכם נשמעים תותחים אחד אחד, הרעיון של המלון לחברים להפגת מתח ויצירת אווירת כיף, הוצאת העיניים לבנזוגי היקר עם החליפה המהממת, התמונות פולרויד (בהחלט בודקת את האופציה...)- בקיצור, לו היתה לי סבלנות ויכולת לשבריר ממה שעשיתם...

מאחלת לכם חיים של אושר ואהבה, שתעשו פרצופים רק לצורך הצחקה, ושכל יום תרגשו ותשמחו כמו ביום חתונתכם (ולפעמים אפילו יותר)


----------



## IMphoenix (24/5/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים, זוג מקסים 
פיקסלס חמודה, 
את פשוט בחורה אדירה. מצחיקונת ושנונה, יפיופה ומלאת אהבה. 
הבחירות העיצוביות שלך כל כך לטעמי! וכמובן שאי אפשר להתעלם מהאופן שבו בחרת להתמודד עם אסון קריסת-האולם-רגע-לפני וכו׳... 

אני מאחלת לך שתמיד תראי את החיים מנקודת המבט הבריאה, הייחודית ומלאת ההומור שלך; ושהמשך החיים שאת בונה עם צ׳נדלר שלך יהיו רווי אמון, תקשורת טובה, ואהבה אהבה אהבה.

אתם מתוקים המון, מזל טוב!


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (24/5/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים, נהניתי מאוד!!! 
אתם אחד הזוגות הכי מתוקים שיצא לי לראות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אתם נראים מאוד מאוהבים, ואני מאחלת לכם עוד שנים רבות של אושר ואהבה, ושתישארו לנצח פרצופנים מתוקים!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל טוב!


----------



## המרחפת (24/5/12)

איזה כיף היה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
לא הייתי, בזמן החתונה הייתי עסוקה בלסיים לסדר את סידורי הישיבה....

אני יושבת כבר שעתיים רצוף וקוראת את הקרדיטים, נהניתי כמו מספר טוב! נשמע שהיה ממש כיף, ובהחלט היה מאד יפה!

שיהיה לכם הרבה טוב ביחד, ותהנו לכל אורך הדרך.


----------



## Pixelss (24/5/12)

בנות תודה על כל התגובות המדהימות 
אני כבר לא יכולה להגיב לכל אחת מכן.
ריגשתן אותי בטירוף.


----------



## FayeV (26/5/12)

קצת באיחור,אבל... 
איזה כיף לראות את הקרדיטים שלך! שמחה שהתגברתם על כל הקשיים ולמרות הכל עשיתם חתונה כמו שאתם רוצים


----------

